# Quando lui ti dice che lascera' la moglie e poi...



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

Ciao a tutti...mi sono iscritta xche' ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Ecco la mia storia in breve...
Sono una donna sposata con due figli, quasi 4 anni fa conosco x gioco in una chat un uomo sposato con figli...
Sempre x gioco ci siamo incontrati e persi la testa l'uno x l'altra. Io non avevo mai fatto una cosa del genere...per lui invece non era la prima volta. Tante cose parlano a suo sfavore, tradisce da sempre la moglie, e' un bel tipo che ci sa' fare, era in innumerevoli chat x trovare donne...
Ma nonostante questo me ne innamoro follemente...chi sono io x giudicare? pure a me era gia' capitato di tradire, anche se x "infelicita'" e non x scoparmi altri uomini! 
Comunque in breve abbiamo una relazione che in tutto dura 3 anni e mezzo. Arriviamo + volte ad allontanarci dai rispettivi moglie e mariti, cercando di "progettare di lasciare tutto" x stare insieme...ma lui x la terza volta...scappa! Lasciandomi a pezzi...e non x salvare il matrimonio, visto che lui la moglie non la ama e la tradira' come fa da sempre. 
Ma solo x egoismo, x tenersi la tranquillita' delle famiglia mentre si scopa le altre in giro! e certo, chi glielo fa fare! Voi direte? meglio averlo perso uno cosi'! si e' vero! ma dirlo prima no?? Non sapete cosa ho dentro, mi sento tradita peggio di un tradimento fisico...prendere x i fondelli una persona che ti ama e che era disposta a lasciare tutto x te, e' davvero da bastardi. E lui e' tornato tranquillamente a fare la vita di prima, sta' sistemando con la moglie (se mai aveva rotto qualcosa, a questo punto il dubbio c'e') e lasciando me cosi', con un matrimonio ormai logorato da questi anni...si certo, magari recupero pure io, ma non quello che ho dentro, quello se l'e' portato via x sempre...


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...mi sono iscritta xche' ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Ecco la mia storia in breve...
> Sono una donna sposata con due figli, quasi 4 anni fa conosco x gioco in una chat un uomo sposato con figli...
> Sempre x gioco ci siamo incontrati e persi la testa l'uno x l'altra. Io non avevo mai fatto una cosa del genere...per lui invece non era la prima volta. Tante cose parlano a suo sfavore, tradisce da sempre la moglie, e' un bel tipo che ci sa' fare, era in innumerevoli chat x trovare donne...
> Ma nonostante questo me ne innamoro follemente...chi sono io x giudicare? pure a me era gia' capitato di tradire, anche se x "infelicita'" e non x scoparmi altri uomini!
> ...


capisco la tua incazzatura, ma da uno che trovi in una chat a cercar donne che ti aspettavi?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...mi sono iscritta xche' ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Ecco la mia storia in breve...
> Sono una donna sposata con due figli, quasi 4 anni fa conosco x gioco in una chat un uomo sposato con figli...
> Sempre x gioco ci siamo incontrati e persi la testa l'uno x l'altra. Io non avevo mai fatto una cosa del genere...per lui invece non era la prima volta. Tante cose parlano a suo sfavore, tradisce da sempre la moglie, e' un bel tipo che ci sa' fare, era in innumerevoli chat x trovare donne...
> Ma nonostante questo me ne innamoro follemente...chi sono io x giudicare? *pure a me era gia' capitato di tradire, anche se x "infelicita'" e non x scoparmi altri uomini!*
> ...


 Scusa ma questa è raccontarsela... che ci facevi coi tuoi amanti per ritrovare la felicità... ci giocavi a monopoli?
Comunque, quando si entra in certe situazioni, bisogna entrarci consapevolmente. Tu sapevi dall'inizio che tipo era questo, da ciò che scrivi... come dice Cocciante, era già tutto previsto.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

si lo so'...me lo avevano anche detto un paio di amici con cui mi ero confidata! ma lui diceva che si comportava cosi' xche' era infelice con la moglie, per provare emozioni e trovare l'amore. E non avendo la possibilita' di incontrare persone, l'unico era quel modo...gli avevo creduto xche' con me sembrava innamorato folle. E poi xche' mettere su' sto' casino di programmare di lasciare tutto se poi non era cosi'?? la nostra relazione e' andata avanti in tutto 3 anni e mezzo...!!BOH! sono stata una cretina!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...mi sono iscritta xche' ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Ecco la mia storia in breve...
> Sono una donna sposata con due figli, quasi 4 anni fa conosco x gioco in una chat un uomo sposato con figli...
> Sempre x gioco ci siamo incontrati e persi la testa l'uno x l'altra. Io non avevo mai fatto una cosa del genere...per lui invece non era la prima volta. Tante cose parlano a suo sfavore, tradisce da sempre la moglie, e' un bel tipo che ci sa' fare, era in innumerevoli chat x trovare donne...
> Ma nonostante questo me ne innamoro follemente...chi sono io x giudicare? pure a me era gia' capitato di tradire, anche se x "infelicita'" e non x scoparmi altri uomini!
> ...


mi spiace molto tu abbia trovato sulla tua strada un bugiardo.
Perchè alla fine, che altro è? 
Salvare il matrimonio spesso non vuol dire salvare l'amore, bensì la facciata e lo status.
Per un uomo una separazione vuol dire vedere i figli ogni due settimane (e poi gli rovianano pure il fine settimana al mare se hanno mal di pancia!!) e non poterli educare ogni giorno. Vuol dire mantenimenti e doppia casa. Già solo questo è un buon deterrente!! mettici anche che il tuo amante ha il 'vizietto' del tradimento seriale!!! 
Insomma che non hai perso nulla, lo sai, ma davvero ti itneressa vivere una vita in cui per cercare felicità devi seguire sogni impossibili con amanti improbabili?
E non è meglio una separazione civile con tuo marito e cercare in TE la felicità per poi, se accadrà, incontrare un uomo con cui costruire una storia solo vostra?
Il tuo cuore è distrutto ma non per sempre e ricorda che quello che ha portato via l'altro non è la tua possibilità d'amare, ma solo l'illusione di una vita diversa. una vita che puoi costruirti da sola dimostrando a tutti di sapercela fare senza stampelle. 
un abbraccio


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Ma veramente è bugiada pure lei!!!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

ALLORA! io non ho avuto 3000 amanti! in un certo periodo della mia vita mi e' capitato di andare in crisi e ho avuto alcune "debolezze". ma niente di che, non sono certo la tipa che va con uno solo x scopare!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ALLORA! io non ho avuto 3000 amanti! in un certo periodo della mia vita mi e' capitato di andare in crisi e ho avuto alcune "debolezze". ma niente di che, non sono certo la tipa che va con uno solo x scopare!


No e per cosa cerchi amanti? Per giocare a rubamazzetto?


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> si lo so'...me lo avevano anche detto un paio di amici con cui mi ero confidata! ma lui diceva che si comportava cosi' xche' era infelice con la moglie, per provare emozioni e trovare l'amore. E non avendo la possibilita' di incontrare persone, l'unico era quel modo...gli avevo creduto xche' con me sembrava innamorato folle. E poi xche' mettere su' sto' casino di programmare di lasciare tutto se poi non era cosi'?? la nostra relazione e' andata avanti in tutto 3 anni e mezzo...!!BOH! sono stata una cretina!


 
guarda che lui andava con te perchè era infelice con la moglie, tu con lui perchè infelice con tuo marito: insomma, siete pari e patta!!!
Cosa ti brucia? Che lui si sia stufato di te?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> *ALLORA! io non ho avuto 3000 amanti!* in un certo periodo della mia vita mi e' capitato di andare in crisi *e ho avuto alcune "debolezze*". ma niente di che, non sono certo la tipa che va con uno solo x scopare!


 Non è la quantità che conta in queste cose... comunque hai tradito più volte. Quindi dovresti evitare di ergerti a giudice altrui.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma veramente è bugiada pure lei!!!


 sì, è bugiarda col marito, è vero.
ma nella vita si fanno delle evoluzioni e lei lentamente la sta facendo.
Quello che trovo brutto in lui, nell'amante, è che non evolve, non va da nessuna parte, ancorato al suo ruolo di marito e seduttore da chat.
ha scelto per sè e buon per lui, ma non è stato un buon incontro per vendetta_1970.
Io spero invece lei faccia quell'evoluzione e da bugiarda passi a donna con le palle.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

veramente io a mio marito avevo detto di essermi innamorata di un altro!!  Bugiarda...ma non del tutto!


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Luglio 2009)

benevanuta Vendetta !


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ALLORA! io non ho avuto 3000 amanti! in un certo periodo della mia vita mi e' capitato di andare in crisi e ho avuto alcune "debolezze". ma niente di che, non sono certo la tipa che va con uno solo x scopare!


 se sei in crisi, perchè non la risolvi alla fonte invece di cercare dei 'surrogati'???? 
Per favore, non cominciare a dire che nessuno ti capisce e siamo solo 'giudici' perchè cerchiamo ognuno a modo suo di aiutarti e parlare...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> veramente io a mio marito avevo detto di essermi innamorata di un altro!! Bugiarda...ma non del tutto!


 e lui come l'ha presa?
quanti anni hanno i figli? sei indipendente economicamente? 
hai pensato alla separazione?


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, è bugiarda col marito, è vero.
> ma nella vita si fanno delle evoluzioni e lei lentamente la sta facendo.
> Quello che trovo brutto in lui, nell'amante, è che non evolve, non va da nessuna parte, ancorato al suo ruolo di marito e seduttore da chat.
> ha scelto per sè e buon per lui, ma non è stato un buon incontro per vendetta_1970.
> Io spero invece lei faccia quell'evoluzione e da bugiarda passi a donna con le palle.


Mi dispiace, ma qui io la differenza non la vedo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma quale evoluzione?


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> veramente io a mio marito avevo detto di essermi innamorata di un altro!! Bugiarda...ma non del tutto!


sei stata stata ingenuta.
è andata male.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

ti ringrazio,tu hai capito come sono! 
hO tradito solo 3 volte e quando ero in crisi col marito e lui sapeva che andava male! Il mio ex amante invece, fa credere alla moglie di ess il marito perfetto! prima di giudicare, dovreste sapere le cose come stanno!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> veramente io a mio marito avevo detto di essermi innamorata di un altro!!  Bugiarda...ma non del tutto!


Sei amica di Liberta'DiScelta?


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio,tu hai capito come sono!
> hO tradito solo 3 volte e quando ero in crisi col marito e lui sapeva che andava male! Il mio ex amante invece, fa credere alla moglie di ess il marito perfetto! prima di giudicare, dovreste sapere le cose come stanno!


Visto che ormai è un ex, cosa ti importa di come si comporta con la moglie?
Ma perchè non ti concentri su te stessa, invece di cercare consolazione in certi tipi?


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

Lui non si e' stufato! anzi avrebbe continuato a vita...
Ero io che ero stufa di dire bugie a tutti....volevo chiarissimo la nostra posizione una volte x tutte


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio,tu hai capito come sono!
> hO tradito solo 3 volte e quando ero in crisi col marito e lui sapeva che andava male! Il mio ex amante invece, fa credere alla moglie di ess il marito perfetto! prima di giudicare, dovreste sapere le cose come stanno!


 ma non hai capito che a noi il tuo ex amante NON INTERESSA!!Non è una gara fra chi è più stronzo fra voi due!
SE sei in crisi e tradisci, che sia una, tre o mille volte, quel che conta è che sotterri i problemi anzichè risolverli.
Questo lo devi comprendere.
Anche se tuo marito sapeva che andava male, perchè non avete trovato una soluzione? 
Questa è una vaga attenuante, la sostanza è che se resti così sei in stallo e andrai avanti a far diventare 1000 quei 3 amanti e star male ogni volta che ti lasceranno o si stancheranno...


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Lui non si e' stufato! anzi avrebbe continuato a vita...
> Ero io che ero stufa di dire bugie a tutti....volevo chiarissimo la nostra posizione una volte x tutte


Capisco.
Beh, almeno chiarisci con tuo marito.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

ora infatti pensero' solo a me stessa e ai miei bimbi...sto'scrivendo qui solo xche' sto' soffrendo tanto...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Lui non si e' stufato! anzi avrebbe continuato a vita...
> Ero io che ero stufa di dire bugie a tutti....volevo chiarissimo la nostra posizione una volte x tutte


 e ora non la vuoi chairire?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio,tu hai capito come sono!
> hO tradito solo 3 volte e quando ero in crisi col marito e lui sapeva che andava male! Il mio ex amante invece, fa credere alla moglie di ess il marito perfetto! prima di giudicare, dovreste sapere le cose come stanno!



Quello che fa lui con la moglie  non credo siano cazzi tuoi! Dovresti pensare per te.... avere un matrimonio in crisi non ti autorizza di certo a cornificare tuo marito.

Ma mi fate ben incazzare quando cercate di discolparvi e peggio giudicare altri traditori peggiori di voi!


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ora infatti pensero' solo a me stessa e ai miei bimbi...sto'scrivendo qui solo xche' sto' soffrendo tanto...


Ecco, appunto, pensa ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

e' quello che faro'


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

io non voglio dire che io sono stata una santa e lui il diavolo...ma che lui mi ha detto che avevamo un futuro e io gli ho creduto, mentre non era cosi'. Solo questo...per me non e'poco, sopratt con dei bimbi di mezzo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Brava, e se incontri libertà di scelta, dille di fare la stessa cosa.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> io non voglio dire che io sono stata una santa e lui il diavolo...ma che lui mi ha detto che avevamo un futuro e io gli ho creduto, mentre non era cosi'. Solo questo...per me non e'poco, sopratt con dei bimbi di mezzo.


 
fortunato tuo marito eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ALLORA! io non ho avuto 3000 amanti! in un certo periodo della mia vita mi e' capitato di andare in crisi e ho avuto alcune "debolezze". ma niente di che, non sono certo la tipa che va con uno solo x scopare!


certo che no. per fare gite turistiche.


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> io non voglio dire che io sono stata una santa e lui il diavolo...ma che lui mi ha detto che avevamo un futuro e io gli ho creduto, mentre non era cosi'. Solo questo...per me non e'poco, sopratt con dei bimbi di mezzo.


Un futuro di trombate, certo.

Hai fatto un mucchio di stupidaggini, ma ora cerca di tornare in te.
Cosa ha che non va tuo marito? Perchè siete in crisi?


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (13 Luglio 2009)

MA CHI E'??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> veramente io a mio marito avevo detto di essermi innamorata di un altro!!  Bugiarda...ma non del tutto!


e degli altri che gli hai detto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio,tu hai capito come sono!
> hO tradito solo 3 volte e quando ero in crisi col marito e lui sapeva che andava male! Il mio ex amante invece, fa credere alla moglie di ess il marito perfetto! prima di giudicare, dovreste sapere le cose come stanno!



solo... io ti avrei dato una pedata dopo la prima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Visto che ormai è un ex, cosa ti importa di come si comporta con la moglie?
> Ma perchè non ti concentri su te stessa, invece di cercare consolazione in certi tipi?


prima di andare oltre nella lettura ditemi: è già andata a parlare con la moglie dell'amante?


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

a me sembri alla ricerca di un sostituto di tuo marito che lascierai solo quando troverai un altro uomo.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> io non voglio dire che io sono stata una santa e lui il diavolo...ma che lui mi ha detto che avevamo un futuro e io gli ho creduto, mentre non era cosi'. Solo questo...per me non e'poco, sopratt con dei bimbi di mezzo.


senti ma... se anche lui ti avesse dato un futuro realmente, ammetterai di essere stata ben stronza con tuo marito, o no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fortunato tuo marito eh?


la moglie che tutti vorrebbero


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

A me piacerebbe che lei potesse rispondere (a noi e a se stessa) su a che punto sta col marito, su quali basi ha tradito in passato (tristezza...per che cosa? Carenza di attenzioni? Tradimenti suoi?) e sul perchè non prende in considerazione (o così pare) di rifarsi una vita INDIPENDENTEMENTE da un altro uomo...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Ci son cascata pure io , la storia è identica tranne che io ero libera  e lui no. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non puoi che prenderla con te stessa.
Io ho imparato che la gente non la cambi.Mai.
Te la sei presa in der culer, scusa il francesismo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe che lei potesse rispondere (a noi e a se stessa) su a che punto sta col marito, su quali basi ha tradito in passato (tristezza...per che cosa? Carenza di attenzioni? Tradimenti suoi?) e sul perchè non prende in considerazione (o così pare) di rifarsi una vita INDIPENDENTEMENTE da un altro uomo...


perché è più comodo fare come fa?


----------



## Ingenua (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> io non voglio dire che io sono stata una santa e lui il diavolo...ma che lui mi ha detto che avevamo un futuro e io gli ho creduto, mentre non era cosi'. Solo questo...per me non e'poco, sopratt con dei bimbi di mezzo.


 
Io sarò pure "ingenua" ma tu lo sei molto di più! pensi davvero che un traditore seriale sia la persona più sincera del mondo? che solo a te racconti la verità?  sei convinta che un uomo possa accollarsi anche la responsabilità di figli non suoi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Io sarò pure "ingenua" ma tu lo sei molto di più! pensi davvero che un traditore seriale sia la persona più sincera del mondo? che solo a te racconti la verità?  sei convinta che un uomo possa accollarsi anche la responsabilità di figli non suoi?


brava ingenua, che tanto ingenua non mi sembri  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi c'è un'altra domanda che mi assilla la mente... come si può anche solo lontanamente pensare di progettare un futuro con un uomo (stesso discorso vale in caso di parti invertite) la cui relazione parte in un modo del genere e di cui soprattutto si è a conoscenza dei pregressi? di anni di tradimenti e bugie? su quali basi si fonderebbe questa relazione? come si potrebbe avere fiducia?
quando la gente si metterà in testa di non avere il poter di fare cambiare gli altri, o si rappresentare la redenzione e che chi nasce tondo non può morire quadrato, non sarà mai troppo presto.


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ALLORA! io non ho avuto 3000 amanti! in un certo periodo della mia vita mi e' capitato di andare in crisi e ho avuto alcune "debolezze". ma niente di che, non sono certo la tipa che va con uno solo x scopare!


Debolezze ripetute= donna da evitare sempre e comunque e questa tua storia lo dice chiaramente.
Tu hai tradito il padre dei tuoi figli e quindi tutta la tua famiglia, giudichi lui che mi spiace ha fatto benissimo, perchè ti ha usata quanto tu gli hai consentito, un genio decisamente che sa prendersi quello che vuole.
Perchè stai male?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Debolezze ripetute= donna da evitare sempre e comunque e questa tua storia lo dice chiaramente.
> Tu hai tradito il padre dei tuoi figli e quindi tutta la tua famiglia, giudichi lui che mi spiace ha fatto benissimo, perchè ti ha usata quanto tu gli hai consentito, un genio decisamente che sa prendersi quello che vuole.
> Perchè stai male?


no scusa eh. ma che cagate dici? lei traditrice e lui genio?
lei traditrice e lui traditore, oppure lui genio e lei genio. sono esattamente sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> E* lui e' tornato tranquillamente a fare la vita di prima,* sta' sistemando con la moglie (se mai aveva rotto qualcosa, a questo punto il dubbio c'e') e lasciando me cosi', con un matrimonio ormai logorato da questi anni...*si certo, magari recupero pure io, ma non quello che ho dentro, quello se l'e' portato via x sempre.*..


Vendetta, benvenuta.

In soldoni: meglio così. Meglio una rottura abominevole, la rabbia attutisce l'amore.


Lui si è portato via una parte di te, l'"innocenza", e anche la "Giovinezza" di pensare che tutto sia sempre possibile.

Forza, un sospirone, e avanti. Comincia a pensare a cosa TU puoi fare per migliorare il TUO matrimonio, e cose buone arriveranno!

Auguri!


----------



## Old veronika (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no scusa eh. ma che cagate dici? lei traditrice e lui genio?
> lei traditrice e lui traditore, oppure lui genio e lei genio. sono esattamente sullo stesso piano.


 no, lui alla fine e' rinsanito!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vendetta, benvenuta.
> 
> In soldoni: meglio così. Meglio una rottura abominevole, la rabbia attutisce l'amore.
> 
> ...


scusa ma di quale innocenza parli? non ha mica 16 anni... e già aveva tradito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> no, lui alla fine e' rinsanito!


sì, fino alla prossima amante...


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no scusa eh. ma che cagate dici? lei traditrice e lui genio?
> lei traditrice e lui traditore, oppure lui genio e lei genio. sono esattamente sullo stesso piano.


Lui è un genio perchè lei non comprendeva le sue parole "ti amo"="ti amo finchè ti voglio scopare" una equazione semplice per un traditore seriale.
In più Vendetta 1970 tu hai dei problemi forti se hai già in passato in crisi tradito, hai bisogno di capire il perchè e non continuare a fare gli stessi identici errori del cavolo. In più hai parlato di figli di mezzo ed un uomo?? Cioè io marito lascerei i figli ad una donna che mi ha tradito per farli vivere con un uomo che secondo me potrebbe solo insegnare menzogne e schifezze? Mi spiace Vendetta, ma se solo sapessi queste cose io scatenereiuna battaglia legale che non hai idea, i figli sono più elevati dell'amore per qualcuno o altro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lui è un genio perchè lei non comprendeva le sue parole "ti amo"="ti amo finchè ti voglio scopare" una equazione semplice per un traditore seriale.
> In più Vendetta 1970 tu hai dei problemi forti se hai già in passato in crisi tradito, hai bisogno di capire il perchè e non continuare a fare gli stessi identici errori del cavolo. In più hai parlato di figli di mezzo ed un uomo?? Cioè io marito lascerei i figli ad una donna che mi ha tradito per farli vivere con un uomo che secondo me potrebbe solo insegnare menzogne e schifezze? Mi spiace Vendetta, ma se solo sapessi queste cose io scatenereiuna battaglia legale che non hai idea, i figli sono più elevati dell'amore per qualcuno o altro.


amò? ma guarda che anche lui aveva già tradito in passato e ben più volte di lei. lui è un puttaniere eh. genio sto gran paio di coioni.


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> amò? ma guarda che anche lui aveva già tradito in passato e ben più volte di lei. lui è un puttaniere eh. genio sto gran paio di coioni.


Lui è un genio perchè lei credeva che un traditore seriale sarebbe rinsavito con lei...come se fosse una giovane e bella ragazza, accidenti persino due figli, se volessi rinsavire nel suo caso andrei da una più giovane, più bella e senza zavorra.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello che fa lui con la moglie non credo siano cazzi tuoi! Dovresti pensare per te.... avere un matrimonio in crisi non ti autorizza di certo a cornificare tuo marito.
> 
> *Ma mi fate ben incazzare quando cercate di discolparvi e peggio giudicare altri traditori peggiori di voi*!


 Infatti è la cosa più patetica... la classifica dei tradimenti.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Debolezze ripetute= donna da evitare sempre e comunque* e questa tua storia lo dice chiaramente.
> Tu hai tradito il padre dei tuoi figli e quindi tutta la tua famiglia, giudichi lui che mi spiace ha fatto benissimo, perchè ti ha usata quanto tu gli hai consentito, un genio decisamente che sa prendersi quello che vuole.
> Perchè stai male?


 
ricordami di non venirti mai a consultarti!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non capisco come si faccia a condannare una persona per quel che fa, anziché per quel che è.


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

Mah, veramente non sappiamo nè cosa realmente ha fatto, tanto meno sappiamo cosa è.
Cio che mi lascia perplessa, al di là dei giudizi, è il fatto che lei, come libertà di scelta, sembrino cercare fuori da sè l'origine dei loro mali.
Ciò che urta è lla totale deresponsabilizzazione. 
Ho tradito, ma c'è chi è peggio di me.
Tradisco mio marito, ma lui è uno stronzo.
Ho tradito mio marito, ma il mio amante mi mentiva.
Tradisco, ma lo faccio per amore.
Tradisco, ma chi siete voi per giudicare?( mi verrebbe da dire se vuoi l'assoluzione vai da un prete, ma pentita, però)
Insomma, tocca leggere una serie di scusanti, non richieste, e mai dico mai, una sana presa di coscienza.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma di quale innocenza parli? non ha mica 16 anni... e già aveva tradito.


 
Se noti ho messo la parola tra "". Non è l'innocenza di chi non conosce la vita...ma quella di chi non la conosce ancora abbastanza


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mah, veramente non sappiamo nè cosa realmente ha fatto, tanto meno sappiamo cosa è.
> Cio che mi lascia perplessa, al di là dei giudizi, è il fatto che lei, come libertà di scelta, sembrino cercare fuori da sè l'origine dei loro mali.
> Ciò che urta è lla totale deresponsabilizzazione.
> Ho tradito, ma c'è chi è peggio di me.
> ...


 
condivido l'impostazione, ma penso che sia utile il forum proprio per arrivarci a questa presa di coscienza. C'è chi ci arriva da solo...chi no.

Certo tre anni e mezzo sono tantini....ma tant'è.

Per cui esorto Vendetta a restare con noi, ad approfondire il senso della sua vicenda per se stessa, per imparare qualcosa su di sé.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se noti ho messo la parola tra "". Non è l'innocenza di chi non conosce la vita...ma quella di chi non la conosce ancora abbastanza


tra virgolette c'è giovinezza, non innocenza


----------



## Old velentina14271 (13 Luglio 2009)

Mi spiace leggere questa tua sofferenza...hai creduto in lui, a quello che ti diceva e forse era anche sincero però  difficilmente un uomo si prende la responsailità di figli altrui....anche volendo è troppo complicato...e una persona conosciuta in chat!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lui è un genio perchè lei non comprendeva le sue parole "*ti amo"="ti amo finchè ti voglio scopare*" una equazione semplice per un traditore seriale. .


 
a me sembra un'equazione da psicopatico.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tra virgolette c'è giovinezza, non innocenza


 
ops provvedo!


----------



## Old perdutamente (13 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:
			
		

> Lui è un genio perchè lei non comprendeva le sue parole "ti amo"="ti amo finchè ti voglio scopare" una equazione semplice per un traditore seriale.


Lui è un genio se lei non comprende? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io non ti comprendo, sei per caso un genio?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ora infatti pensero' solo a me stessa e ai miei bimbi...sto'scrivendo qui solo xche' sto' soffrendo tanto...


 
ma scusa, mi pare che già tu stessi pensando solo a te stessa, hai messo a repentaglio il tuo matrimonio, la tu famiglia per un "uomo" che abborda via chat donne tristi e sconsolate offrendo finta felicità in cambio di un nuovo corpo caldo...

adesso... 

se ti senti pronta ad ammettere a te stessa che hai sbagliato, ricomincia da capo..... con la tua famiglia. con tuo marito... e se non te lasenti, lascialo e riparti....

ma ti prego, nn fare la vittima... perchè sei stata ti il boia di te stessa...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello che fa lui con la moglie  non credo siano cazzi tuoi! Dovresti pensare per te.... avere un matrimonio in crisi non ti autorizza di certo a cornificare tuo marito.
> 
> Ma mi fate ben incazzare quando cercate di discolparvi e peggio giudicare altri traditori peggiori di voi!


Hai mai pensato che forse noi donne purtroppo ci innamoriamo davvero e così siamo disposte a credere a tutte le balle che l'amante ci racconta?  Il mio diceva le stesse cose: lei era fredda, lo allontanava da sé, non lo capiva, non lo coccolava.....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse noi donne purtroppo ci innamoriamo davvero e così siamo disposte a credere a tutte le balle che l'amante ci racconta? Il mio diceva le stesse cose: lei era fredda, lo allontanava da sé, non lo capiva, non lo coccolava.....


 sì, va pure bene, ci credevi, ti sei illusa, ma perchè poi mettere bocca nell'equilibrio della di lui coppia? chi eri tu per essere autorizzata a questo?


----------



## Old Iris2 (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse noi donne purtroppo ci innamoriamo davvero e così siamo disposte a credere a tutte le balle che l'amante ci racconta? Il mio diceva le stesse cose: lei era fredda, lo allontanava da sé, non lo capiva, non lo coccolava.....


 
Se ti avesse detto che la moglie era un gran gnocca e che scopavano come assassini, tu non gliela avresti mai data.
dicono tutti così.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, va pure bene, ci credevi, ti sei illusa, ma perchè poi mettere bocca nell'equilibrio della di lui coppia? chi eri tu per essere autorizzata a questo?


A parte sua moglie, a quante altre donne come me avrebbe continuato a far del male? A quante già l'aveva fatto? Ora sicuramente si renderà conto che ogni bugia ha un prezzo e che forse il cuore delle donne merita più rispetto. Meritano davvero di continuare a passarla liscia?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> A parte sua moglie, a quante altre donne come me avrebbe continuato a far del male? A quante già l'aveva fatto? Ora sicuramente si renderà conto che ogni bugia ha un prezzo e che forse il cuore delle donne merita più rispetto. *Meritano davvero di continuare a passarla lisc*ia?


Forse no, ma tu sei solo the dark side of the moon... senza donne come te disposte all'imbroglio e alla bugia, non esisterebbero neanche questi orridi lupi mannari che descrivi.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse no, ma tu sei solo the dark side of the moon... senza donne come te disposte all'imbroglio e alla bugia, non esisterebbero neanche questi orridi lupi mannari che descrivi.


Non ne sarei così sicura.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse noi donne purtroppo ci innamoriamo davvero e così siamo disposte a credere a tutte le balle che l'amante ci racconta?  Il mio diceva le stesse cose: lei era fredda, lo allontanava da sé, non lo capiva, non lo coccolava.....


no no per favore. parla di te e per te. non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che tutte le donne sono disposte a bervi ogni cazzata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se ti avesse detto che la moglie era un gran gnocca e che scopavano come assassini, tu non gliela avresti mai data.
> dicono tutti così.


gli assassini tromban tanto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> A parte sua moglie, a quante altre donne come me avrebbe continuato a far del male? A quante già l'aveva fatto? Ora sicuramente si renderà conto che ogni bugia ha un prezzo e che forse il cuore delle donne merita più rispetto. Meritano davvero di continuare a passarla liscia?


certo certo, come no. è arrivata la giustiziera fantasma.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non ne sarei così sicura.


 Se non ci fossero le amanti, non esisterebbero i mariti lascivi e mentitori... dovrebbero accontentarsi delle mogli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero le amanti, non esisterebbero i mariti lascivi e mentitori... dovrebbero accontentarsi delle mogli.



rimarrebbero le signorine buonasera a bordo strada


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo certo, come no. è arrivata la giustiziera fantasma.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> .
































































































   esattamente quello che intendevo


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

chi è sto roito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lucianino, riesci mica a rimpicciolire?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rimarrebbero le signorine buonasera a bordo strada


 Quelle si fanno pagare... le balle da dire alle amanti sono gratis...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è sto roito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Melisenda, immaginando le tue lamentele ho già provveduto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelle si fanno pagare... le balle da dire alle amanti sono gratis...


se non ci fossero le amanti e quelle fossero le sole forme di trasgressione, la richiesta aumenterebbe e soprattutto l'offerta e di conseguenza anche il costo. legge di mercato. e poi sai... rimane sempre la mastercard


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Melisenda, immaginando le tue lamentele ho già provveduto.


certo che è una rompiballe. perché non le diamo una lapidatina veloce?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

in pratica sono le moglie ad accontentarsi di questo genere di mariti.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Melisenda, immaginando le tue lamentele ho già provveduto.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non ci fossero le amanti e quelle fossero le sole forme di trasgressione, la richiesta aumenterebbe e soprattutto l'offerta e di conseguenza anche il costo. legge di mercato. e poi sai... rimane sempre la mastercard


 La mastercard la vuoti in fretta... vuoi mettere qualche sana cazzata gratis tipo: mia moglie non mi capisce, è una strega... se non ci fossero i figli a quest'ora... il sesso ormai l'ho dimenticato...
Dai, per queste cose mica devi fare straordinario in ufficio... questa robina a buon mercato è ancora spendibile!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica sono le moglie ad accontentarsi di questo genere di mariti.


si accontentano nel momento in cui sanno e se li tengono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La mastercard la vuoti in fretta... vuoi mettere qualche sana cazzata gratis tipo: mia moglie non mi capisce, è una strega... se non ci fossero i figli a quest'ora... il sesso ormai l'ho dimenticato...
> Dai, per queste cose mica devi fare straordinario in ufficio... questa robina a buon mercato è ancora spendibile!


dimentichi l'intramontabile "ma perché non ti ho conosciuto 10 anni fa?"


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Pirloide che non sei altro... melisenda fa pandance con lucianino...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pirloide che non sei altro... melisenda fa pandance con lucianino...


in confronto lucianino è gnocco


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si accontentano nel momento in cui sanno e se li tengono


 certo


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimentichi l'intramontabile "ma perché non ti ho conosciuto 10 anni fa?"


 Ma anche 20... così ora avrei mia moglie come amante e la mia amante come moglie...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimentichi l'intramontabile "ma perché non ti ho conosciuto 10 anni fa?"



o il
Ma dove sei stata fino ad adesso??


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in confronto lucianino è gnocco


 Non lo so mica chi dei due vince... mi sa che se la giocano ai rigori


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo so mica chi dei due vince... mi sa che se la giocano ai rigori


o all'acchitto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo


in tal caso... concordo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma anche 20... così ora avrei mia moglie come amante e la mia amante come moglie...


"come faccio a lasciarla? senza di me è perduta"


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "come faccio a lasciarla? senza di me è perduta"


 Ha minacciato di uccidersi... mi ha chiamato il suo psicologo... gli alieni... le cavallette...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o il
> Ma dove sei stata fino ad adesso??



hai riportato la gioia nella mia vita, non posso stare con te alla luce del sole ma ti giuro che per me lei è come una sorella.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> A parte sua moglie, a quante altre donne come me avrebbe continuato a far del male? A quante già l'aveva fatto? Ora sicuramente si renderà conto che ogni bugia ha un prezzo e che forse il cuore delle donne merita più rispetto. Meritano davvero di continuare a passarla liscia?


Ma tu, facendo così, credi di averlo messo in difficoltà?
Probabile che sua moglie non volesse vedere e che magari alla fine sia la sola a soffrire, pur tenendoselo in casa, e forse lui continua beato i suoi intrallazzi.
Hai mai letto amarax? Tradita, soffre come una pazza, ma lo tiene perchè lo ama. E che servizio le avresti reso? Nessuno!!!
Non sono equilibri che ti riguardino. E d'altronde non sei il giustiziere della notte che deve salvare donne che, come te, come me, vogliono raccontarsela!!!
A quante avrebbe fatto male? A quante avrebbero lasciato che lui ne facesse. Se lo capivo io a 24 anni che lui era un millantatore, lo può capire qualsiasi donna, che non si tratta di amore ma di utilizzo. Reciproco.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai riportato la gioia nella mia vita, non posso stare con te alla luce del sole ma ti giuro che per me lei è come una sorella.


ma hai conosciuto anche tu il mio pirla??


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai conosciuto anche tu il mio pirla??


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimentichi l'intramontabile "ma perché non ti ho conosciuto 10 anni fa?"


 perchè ero minorenne!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha minacciato di uccidersi... mi ha chiamato il suo psicologo... gli alieni... le cavallette...



qualcuno mi rubò la macchina! ci fu un terremoto! una tremenda inondazione!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno mi rubò la macchina! ci fu un terremoto! una tremenda inondazione!



mia madre era appena morta


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno mi rubò la macchina! ci fu un terremoto! una tremenda inondazione!


 Insomma... tutti motivi plausibili per restare in famiglia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai conosciuto anche tu il mio pirla??


son tutti uguali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mia madre era appena morta


è poi risuscitata il giorno dopo 




(questo però john belushi non l'ha detto)


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> son tutti uguali


 E' incredibile... possibile che non ce ne sia uno (od una) con un pizzico di originalità?


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...mi sono iscritta xche' ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Ecco la mia storia in breve...
> Sono una donna sposata con due figli, quasi 4 anni fa conosco x gioco in una chat un uomo sposato con figli...
> Sempre x gioco ci siamo incontrati e persi la testa l'uno x l'altra. Io non avevo mai fatto una cosa del genere...per lui invece non era la prima volta. Tante cose parlano a suo sfavore, tradisce da sempre la moglie, e' un bel tipo che ci sa' fare, era in innumerevoli chat x trovare donne...
> Ma nonostante questo me ne innamoro follemente...chi sono io x giudicare? pure a me era gia' capitato di tradire, anche se x "infelicita'" e non x scoparmi altri uomini!
> ...


 scusa e' ma te la sei cercata abbondantemente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma... tutti motivi plausibili per restare in famiglia.


in effetti queste erano giustificazioni per le nozze saltate, ma ho letto cavallette e non ho saputo resistere


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' incredibile... possibile che non ce ne sia uno (od una) con un pizzico di originalità?


 il mio era piuttosto originale!!
mi disse: 'sono pazzescamente attratto da te, ma sto con lei e amo lei'.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



























 scema io che me la raccontai così bene che era perfetto anche per me, star così!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' incredibile... possibile che non ce ne sia uno (od una) con un pizzico di originalità?


trovarne di altre che facciano presa è difficile. toccherebbe dire la viertà. ma diventerebbe un traditore sincero. se ci pensi è dura


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti queste erano giustificazioni per le nozze saltate, ma ho letto cavallette e non ho saputo resistere


 Allora... se fossi un traditore all'amante direi:
Guarda, una moglie mi è bastata, per questo mi piaci tu... e ti amerò sempre, se resterai quel che sei....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora... se fossi un traditore all'amante direi:
> Guarda, una moglie mi è bastata, per questo mi piaci tu... e ti amerò sempre, se resterai quel che sei....


secondo me, se fossi un traditore, non ragioneresti così


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' incredibile... possibile che non ce ne sia uno (od una) con un pizzico di originalità?


il mio mi disse  che era in crisi con la moglie e non faceva sesso da sei mesi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però mi ha anche detto che ero la sua tempestina


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me, se fossi un traditore, non ragioneresti così


 Io penso di si amichetta... non riuscirei comunque a dire cazzate come quelle che abbiamo scritto, mi verrebbe da ridere per quanto le troverei ridicole e poco credibili.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me, se fossi un traditore, non ragioneresti così


Ma senza essere traditori... se vuoi ciuppare il biscottino qualche puttanatina va detta


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso di si amichetta... non riuscirei comunque a dire cazzate come quelle che abbiamo scritto, mi verrebbe da ridere per quanto le troverei ridicole e poco credibili.


No ma potresti inventarne nuove e originali


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Luglio 2009)

sia gli sposate che le sposate hanno piu o meno scusanti analoghe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso di si amichetta... non riuscirei comunque a dire cazzate come quelle che abbiamo scritto, mi verrebbe da ridere per quanto le troverei ridicole e poco credibili.


però amichino, correggimi se sbaglio, tu ora non tradiresti neanche. se tradissi, non saresti come sei e probabilmente diresti tutte le cazzate che abbiamo detto (cavallette comprese) semplicemente perché, nei panni di traditore, non ti sembrerebbero ridicole ma anzi rappresenterebbero per te la svolta. e altrettanto probabilmente ti sentiresti imbattibile e irresistibile con queste minchiate.

(sembra che mi sto incartando?)


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ma potresti inventarne nuove e originali


 Tipo... faccio sesso spesso con mia moglie, ma solo con te ho questi orgasmi tonanti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma senza essere traditori... se vuoi ciuppare il biscottino qualche puttanatina va detta


tipo "la villa di berlusconi in sardegna, in realtà è mia"?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tipo... faccio sesso spesso con mia moglie, ma solo con te ho questi orgasmi tonanti?


ma anche
scopo come un riccio ma con te mi sento completo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il mio dopo avermi confessato che era sposato la buttò sul:
ma come scopo con te mai nessuna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tipo... faccio sesso spesso con mia moglie, ma solo con te ho questi orgasmi tonanti?


bhè la seconda parte già la dicono: "così non mi viene mai con mia moglie" oppure "non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere"


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però amichino, correggimi se sbaglio, tu ora non tradiresti neanche. se tradissi, non saresti come sei e probabilmente diresti tutte le cazzate che abbiamo detto (cavallette comprese) semplicemente perché, nei panni di traditore, non ti sembrerebbero ridicole ma anzi rappresenterebbero per te la svolta. e altrettanto probabilmente ti sentiresti imbattibile e irresistibile con queste minchiate.
> 
> (sembra che mi sto incartando?)


 Può essere... non so, ma se cerco di mettermi nei panni del fedifrago... non riuscirei a dire alla mia amante queste cazzate banali. Non mi sentirei nemmeno credibile... non so, dovrei inventare qualcosa di meglio... ora ci penso


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

*cioè???*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè la seconda parte già la dicono: "così non mi viene mai con mia moglie" oppure "*non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere*"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Può essere... non so, ma se cerco di mettermi nei panni del fedifrago... non riuscirei a dire alla mia amante queste cazzate banali. Non mi sentirei nemmeno credibile... non so, dovrei inventare qualcosa di meglio... ora ci penso



io non riesco neanche a mettermici nei panni di un'amante, ma credo in qualcosa del tipo "senti trombiamo e poi non mi rompere il cazzo"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


il bigolo così duro (nel suo immaginario) come il marmo


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tipo... faccio sesso spesso con mia moglie, ma solo con te ho questi orgasmi tonanti?


No ci vuole qualcosa di piu'originale... che ti dia un certo tono da anima dannata... tipo che soffri di vuoti di memoria  e che quando trombi con lei non ti ricordi di essere sposato...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

si va bhè. non è che sian tutte cretine eh?
certe palle sono esattamente quello che ci si vuol sentire dire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si va bhè. non è che sian tutte cretine eh?
> certe palle sono esattamente quello che ci si vuol sentire dire


hai detto bene. non siamo tutte cretine. per molte certe palle non sono palle. altre fanno finta di crederci e poi all'occorrenza si fanno due risate grasse con le amiche.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si va bhè. non è che sian tutte cretine eh?
> certe palle sono esattamente quello che ci si vuol sentire dire


Ma infatti, chi non ha creduto a un sacco di cazzate per convenienza e un filino di pigrizia?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti, chi non ha creduto a un sacco di cazzate per convenienza e un filino di pigrizia?


io che non trombava da mesi  con la moglie non ci ho mai creduto ma sul "che non avesse mai trombato così bene come con me" non ho mai avuto dubbi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io che non trombava da mesi  con la moglie non ci ho mai creduto ma che non avessi mai trombato così bene come con me non ho mai avuto dubbi


ma che sborona


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che sborona


realista


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ci vuole qualcosa di piu'originale... che ti dia un certo tono da anima dannata... *tipo che soffri di vuoti di memoria e che quando trombi con lei non ti ricordi di essere sposato*...


Minchia, fico!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Non so se crederei di essere la trombata del secolo... ma ho creduto fosse libero fino a quando non ho preso colpi dalla moglie


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia, fico!


Ne esci pulito e con l'aria del dannato...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so se crederei di essere la trombata del secolo... ma ho creduto fosse libero fino a quando non ho preso colpi dalla moglie


perchè no?
con alcuni si tromba meglio che con altri no?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne esci pulito *e con l'aria del dannato*...


 Fondamentale, per intortarla... visto che mancano le promesse per una futura vita a due!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè no?
> con alcuni si tromba meglio che con altri no?


Ma per me uno non e'meglio del' altro... diverso magari.

Ma poi la novita' fa dire sempre un sacco di cazzate! Se uno tromba solo con la moglie anche solo da 5 anni la novita' gli sembrera' sempre 1000000 volte meglio...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma per me uno non e'meglio del' altro... diverso magari.
> 
> Ma poi la novita' fa dire sempre un sacco di cazzate! Se uno tromba solo con la moglie anche solo da 5 anni la novita' gli sembrera' sempre 1000000 volte meglio...


 Cinica ma vera.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fondamentale, per intortarla... visto che mancano le promesse per una futura vita a due!


Immagina con che serieta' dira'alle amiche che soffri di vuoti di memoria, ma che ti ama nonostante tutto!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cinica ma vera.


Per assurdo se anche la moglie avesse l' amante questo le dira'di non aver mai trombato cosi' in vita sua... mentre il marito si lamenta con l' amante che la moglie e' freddina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma per me uno non e'meglio del' altro... diverso magari.
> 
> .


questo sempre. due che tromban uguale non credo esistano


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Immagina con che serieta' dira'alle amiche che soffri di vuoti di memoria, ma che ti ama nonostante tutto!


 Che poi mi amerebbe proprio per quello... altro che nonostante!
Si, immagino la scena...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se mai dovessi cornificare qualcuna, ti frego l'idea!


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per assurdo se anche la moglie avesse l' amante questo le dira'di non aver mai trombato cosi' in vita sua... mentre il marito si lamenta con l' amante che la moglie e' freddina


 Siamo animali prevedibilmente lussuriosi!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Siamo animali prevedibilmente lussuriosi!


Ma anche un filino coglioni!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo sempre. due che tromban uguale non credo esistano


Certo pero'e anche vero che a letto facciamo tutti le stesse cose.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo sempre. due che tromban uguale non credo esistano



ma meglio si


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo pero'e anche vero che a letto facciamo tutti le stesse cose.



certo... trombare, una cosa è 

poi ci sono le varianti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma meglio si


sai che sta faccia da pirla ti sta un incanto?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

In teoria un traditore dovrebbe avere un minimo di moralità (lo so che è una contraddizione in termini!) e darsi alcune regole basilari:

- Non illudere l'amante

- Non raccontare troppe balle

- Non ventilare futuri da due cuori e una capanna (specie se vi son figli)

- Non parlare mai o quasi della moglie

- Evitare le libere se si è impegnati 

In realtà, se anche si attenesse a queste regolette, il problema si porrebbe lo stesso perchè una che penserà: "Si ma...con me è diverso, lo cambierò, è il mio principe azzurro e io la sua dea" anche se lui mai si sognerà di dirlo, ci sarà sempre!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In teoria un traditore dovrebbe avere un minimo di moralità (lo so che è una contraddizione in termini!) e darsi alcune regole basilari:
> 
> - Non illudere l'amante
> 
> ...


 in effetti il mio ex amante si è scrupolosamente attenuto a questo decalogo: dopo un lunghissimo corteggiamento molto molto velato, si è infine fatto un pelino più avanti e ha mantenuto la posizione finchè io non ho accettato l'aperitivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ... si è lanciato a quel punto con un bacio specificando subito dopo.... che era impegnato e la amava e non intendeva lasciarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Io ero a mia volta impegnata e mi è andato bene così. 
Eppure, anche così, dopo due anni e mezzo (  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   di molla e riprendi (più i molla che i riprendi) le cose dentro me erano talmente tante e sentimenti così mescolati, che sono arrivata a voler pretendere... e non potevo proprio permettermelo.... quindi... ho mollato il colpo definitivamente....


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

c'è da dire che chi s'impone delle "regolette" scientifiche appare  ancora più in malafede in quanto mette a punto qualcosa di recidivo  .
non parlerei di moralità ma di paraculismo


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che chi s'impone delle "regolette" scientifiche appare ancora più in malafede in quanto mette a punto qualcosa di recidivo .
> non parlerei di moralità ma di paraculismo


Non si parlava di contradizione in termini?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cosa vi è di più contradittorio di un paraculo?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non si parlava di contradizione in termini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chi gli crede?


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Lui non si e' stufato! anzi avrebbe continuato a vita...
> *Ero io che ero stufa di dire bugie a tutti....volevo chiarissimo la nostra posizione una volte x tutte*


Questo l'errore. Lui voleva continuare la doppia vita. Visto che la moglie problemi non gliene fa... Vendetta capisco che possa fare male ma non stare a crogiolarti troppo. Se con tuo marito non funziona pensa alla separazione. E magari la prossima volta che ti innamorerai, cercane uno libero...


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero le amanti, non esisterebbero i mariti lascivi e mentitori... dovrebbero accontentarsi delle mogli.


Vero, ma ci sono anche le donne che vivono benissimo da amanti. E da mogli


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non ne sarei così sicura.


Io ricorderei agli utenti tutti che qualcuno (non io ) disse "Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra..."


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica sono le moglie ad accontentarsi di questo genere di mariti.


la signora Minerva è sempre piu' avanti...!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio era piuttosto originale!!
> mi disse: 'sono pazzescamente attratto da te, ma sto con lei e amo lei'.



mi chiedo come si possa millantare di amare una moglie che si cornifica 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  (e guardarsi ancora nello specchio).


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che chi s'impone delle "regolette" scientifiche appare  ancora più in malafede in quanto mette a punto qualcosa di recidivo  .
> *non parlerei di moralità ma di paraculismo*


e riquoto.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2009)

E una piccola annotazione Vendetta...se certe decisioni si prendono...non passano certo tre anni e passa prima di concretizzarle! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Da ciò pensa, sinceramente, se anche per te, in fondo, lo status quo non fosse un equilibrio che ti potesse andar bene!


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> mi chiedo come si possa millantare di amare una moglie che si cornifica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come? Ma per dimostrare che non si tradisce per la fine di un amore ma perché l'attrazione della persona é più forte di quell'amore"... si chiama lusinga e fa vedere lucciole per lanterne.
Aggiungo che non mettiamo mai in conto che il peggiore dei mariti e la peggiore delle mogli possono diventare amanti "ispirati" (dove ispirazione si coniuga benissimo col paraculismo indicato da Minerva).
Bruja

p.s. Domanda, da un "globetrotter" da trifola nelle chat che aspettative si possono avere?


----------



## Old amarax (13 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come? Ma per dimostrare che non si tradisce per la fine di un amore ma perché l'attrazione della persona é più forte di quell'amore"... si chiama lusinga e fa vedere lucciole per lanterne.
> Aggiungo che non mettiamo mai in conto che il peggiore dei mariti e la peggiore delle mogli possono diventare amanti "ispirati" (dove ispirazione si coniuga benissimo col paraculismo indicato da Minerva).
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. *Domanda, da un "globetrotter" da trifola nelle chat che aspettative si possono avere?*


 
Nessuna aspettativa. E nemmeno da chi non ci  va. Non bisogna fidarsi e basta.


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2009)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Nessuna aspettativa. E nemmeno da chi non ci va. Non bisogna fidarsi e basta.


Diciamo che se una persona non dà adito a sospetti merita il beneficio d'inventario, e questo per una questione di equità, il che non significa che non si debbano tenere sempre dritte le antenne, l'etere é pieno di "onde radio" in offerta  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (13 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Diciamo che se una persona non dà adito a sospetti merita il beneficio d'inventario, e questo per una questione di equità, il che non significa che non si debbano tenere sempre dritte le antenne, *l'etere é pieno di "onde radio" in offerta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E c'è chi profitta delle offerte...e fa manbassa dell'articolo e chi resta senza. Capita.


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2009)

*aspetta...*



amarax ha detto:


> E c'è chi profitta delle offerte...e fa manbassa dell'articolo e chi resta senza. Capita.


Dipende anche da quello che ci si fa bastare!!! Bisogna andare per quantità o qualità? Raro che le due cose combacino   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse noi donne purtroppo ci innamoriamo davvero e così siamo disposte a credere a tutte le balle che l'amante ci racconta? Il mio diceva le stesse cose: lei era fredda, lo allontanava da sé, non lo capiva, non lo coccolava.....


non generalizzerei con "noi donne" 
a me non è mai capitato di credere a balle di uno che prima le racconta alla moglie e poi a me...
se uno è sposato e cerca scuse per trombare di balle ne dice a iosa, ma da qui a credergli ne passa eh....

ma poi come si fa a innamorarsi di uno che già di per se racconta balle alla moglie??...cosa vuoi che mai racconti a te..???

io non ci posso credere che ci sono ancora donne così in giro, mi rifiuto di pensarlo


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2009)

*megliosola*



megliosola ha detto:


> non generalizzerei con "noi donne"
> a me non è mai capitato di credere a balle di uno che prima le racconta alla moglie e poi a me...
> se uno è sposato e cerca scuse per trombare di balle ne dice a iosa, ma da qui a credergli ne passa eh....
> 
> ...


Ricrediti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se gli uomini la raccontano, le donne spesso sono molto predisposte a farsela raccontare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricrediti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma certo, ci può stare, 
ma farsela raccontare per 3 anni??? 
il beneficio del dubbio per un periodo abbastanza limitato va bene, ma qui mi pare si esageri coi tempi  larghi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> ma certo, ci può stare,
> ma farsela raccontare per 3 anni???
> il beneficio del dubbio per un periodo abbastanza limitato va bene, ma qui mi pare si esageri coi tempi  larghi



cosa sono tre anni rispetto a una vita?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




a parte questo a me dà più fastidio la generalizzazione che a noi donne basta raccontare la favoletta... se un giorno arrivo a dire una cosa del genere, vi chiedo gentilmente di abbattermi.


----------



## Old megliosola (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa sono tre anni rispetto a una vita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo cosa vuoi che siano rispetto all'ammmore della vita...

cmq concordo e mi associo...giustiziatemi pure se mai dovessi dire cose del genere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> certo cosa vuoi che siano rispetto all'ammmore della vita...
> 
> cmq concordo e mi associo...giustiziatemi pure se mai dovessi dire cose del genere



promesso, ti terrò d'occhio


----------



## Old megliosola (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> promesso, ti terrò d'occhio


 grazie cara, ci conto eh


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2009)

*...*

Non contate su di me... siete una specie protetta anche se arrivaste alla defezione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Davvero vi pare tanto difficile essere prese per i fondelli a lungo? Secondo voi come riescono a durare i rapporti di amanti pluriennali? 
O se la fanno andare bene e si accontentano, o vivono di speranze futuribili 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old megliosola (14 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non contate su di me... siete una specie protetta anche se arrivaste alla defezione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non voglio credere che vivano di speranze...sono più per la prima opzione, e la capisco pure, ci possono essere momenti della vita in cui ci si accontenta, ci si lascia andare, ma un momento che dura anni mi fa pensare a persone che non stanno molto bene in salute mentale


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2009)

*megliosola*



megliosola ha detto:


> non voglio credere che vivano di speranze...sono più per la prima opzione, e la capisco pure, ci possono essere momenti della vita in cui ci si accontenta, ci si lascia andare, ma un momento che dura anni mi fa pensare a persone che non stanno molto bene in salute mentale


Se l'innamoramento é stato definito una forma benigna di aberrazione mentale, soprattutto nella trasgressione, il suo protrarsi indefinito ha connotazioni cronicizzanti, quindi in forma meno acuta della prima ma che potrebbe rientrare in quella "abitudine inerte" che spesso impantana la volontà. Spesso é un "voler bene" che impedisce di perseguire il proprio bene. 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Nessuna aspettativa. E nemmeno da chi non ci  va. *Non bisogna fidarsi e basta.*


quoto. E' la famosa questione di essere "Morsi" da una pecora!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non contate su di me... siete una specie protetta anche se arrivaste alla defezione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, assolutamente. io sono stata presa per i fondelli e in più di una circostanza.
non è questo che contesto. quello che mi urta è sentire dire che *le donne*, una volta innamorate, perdono totalmente lucidità e sono disposte a farsi raccontare qualsiasi frottola, non volendo vedere al di là del proprio naso (questo è in soldoni il concetto che è stato espresso da... non ricordo il nick) come se fossero dei cagnetti che una volta ottenuto il pasto quotidiano e una carezza, dimenticano i calci o le notti passate all'aperto dentro una cuccia col tetto rotto che fa passare l'acqua piovana.
è la generalizzazione che riguarda tutte le donne, che non condivido (come se di uomini becchi e felici - anche infelici - non ce ne fossero).
che ci siano poi donne (e uomini) che anche quando la cosa è palese "rimangono" è fuori discussione, ma non tutte, non sempre.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, assolutamente. io sono stata presa per i fondelli e in più di una circostanza.
> non è questo che contesto. quello che mi urta è sentire dire che *le donne*, una volta innamorate, perdono totalmente lucidità e sono disposte a farsi raccontare qualsiasi frottola, non volendo vedere al di là del proprio naso (questo è in soldoni il concetto che è stato espresso da... non ricordo il nick) come se fossero dei cagnetti che una volta ottenuto il pasto quotidiano e una carezza, dimenticano i calci o le notti passate all'aperto dentro una cuccia col tetto rotto che fa passare l'acqua piovana.
> è la generalizzazione che riguarda tutte le donne, che non condivido (come se di uomini becchi e felici - anche infelici - non ce ne fossero).
> che ci siano poi donne (e uomini) che anche quando la cosa è palese "rimangono" è fuori discussione, ma non tutte, non sempre.


caduta giù dal letto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

*buongiorno dotta collega*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> caduta giù dal letto?



sì... a dirla tutta sono pure in ritardo (tanto per cambiare).

ora vado a fare la doccia e via, verso nuove avventure.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ricorderei agli utenti tutti che qualcuno (non io ) disse "Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra..."


 ... e gliela tirò la mamma...


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*Vendetta.....*

Ma si dai.....mi sembra giusto...hai avuto dei momenti di difficoltà....ed è fisiologico provar a risolverli intrattenendo rapporti sessuali con uomini conosciuti in chat...insomma nulla di male che sarà mai!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  D  'altronde non esistono più le famiglie del mulino bianco.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e non bisogna scagliare le pietre....perchè siam tutti così...o forse a qualcuna piace pensarlo per assecondare un proprio credo di vita superficiale e senza scrupoli.....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Bè...."Vendetta" cara nessuna pietà.....cosa ti aspettavi?Mi raccomando...quando si è in crisi...esiste la PAROLA....IL CONFRONTARSI....mica si è giustificati nel fare ben altro.....!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

trombarmi la mamma della famiglia del mulino bianco e' stato sempre uno dei miei sogni erotici piu frequenti....e non e' detto che non ci riesca.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jYnL7l_L74


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> trombarmi la mamma della famiglia del mulino bianco e' stato sempre uno dei miei sogni erotici piu frequenti....e non e' detto che non ci riesca.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jYnL7l_L74


 
ormai avrà un bel 60 anni


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ormai avrà un bel 60 anni


 60 non credo se non arrivava x me ai 30 all'epoca oggi ne ha meno di 50 piu o meno
considerando che gli spot andavano in onda nei primi anni 90


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 60 non credo se non arrivava x me ai 30 all'epoca oggi ne ha meno di 50 piu o meno
> considerando che gli spot andavano in onda nei primi anni 90


 
ma come non arrivava ai trenta? secondo me ci arrivava e li superava pure.


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*Ma....*

ma che schifo dai.....!!


----------



## Old danut (14 Luglio 2009)

Non mangerò più i tarallucci adesso che scopro essere quella pubblicità un sogno erotico!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

allora la storia l'ho raccontata velocemente compreso i perche' di certi comportamenti e cosa ho provato. Ho sbagliato e non ho scuse, in molte occasioni.
Ma ho amato questa person, avrei fatto di tutto xche' al di la' di tutto quello che poteva aver fatto prima di me, sembrava sincero e innamorato. Poi non era mica un gioco...non si puo' giocare a pensare di rovinare due fam con figli se non si e' convinti. Mi diceva: ma perche' dovrei farti questo? a quale scopo? (quando magari avevo dubbi, si perche' io qualche dubbio l'ho sempre avuto!)....
Ora pensate di me quel che volete ma io sono qui...distrutta fisicamente e psicologicamente. Avrei tutto x essere felice...sono una bella ragazza, simpatica e con tanti amici, un buon lavoro, due bimbi stupendi...ma dentro mi sento un M... per quello ho fatto, per come sono stata ingannata, per quanto io sia stata idiota, per quello che mi si e'distrutto dentro.
Di certo non faro'  gli stessi sbagli. In un certo periodo della mia vita, per scappare dai problemi, ho giocato a fare la donna libera ed intraprendente che in realta' non sono. E si'. Avete ragione, mi sta' bene!
Ma capito questo?? ora come faccio a ricostruire la mia vita??


----------



## Old megliosola (15 Luglio 2009)

armati di pazienza e umiltà, e comincia


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

Ciao! gli ho creduto x 3 anni xche' comunq sono successe tante cose...non era cosi'facile capire cosa si provava veramente e cosa fare. Lasciare tutto non e' un scelta da prend cosi' sopratt con dei figli di mezzo...ma visto che poi avevamo capito che non c'era niente da fare e che eravamo troppo uniti, alla fine volevamo stare insieme e realizzare il nostro "sogno"....
Finche'...io mi sono resa conto che lui stava facendo il furbo e l'ho messo sotto pressione apposta e....boum! avevo ragione! Erano tutte palle un'altra volta, la terza...ma per fortuna ultima! Sono stata una cretina, un'ingenua, una persona senza cervello...ok ... e ora?? come faccio a ricostruire la mia vita??


----------



## Old Iris2 (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao! gli ho creduto x 3 anni xche' comunq sono successe tante cose...non era cosi'facile capire cosa si provava veramente e cosa fare. Lasciare tutto non e' un scelta da prend cosi' sopratt con dei figli di mezzo...ma visto che poi avevamo capito che non c'era niente da fare e che eravamo troppo uniti, alla fine volevamo stare insieme e realizzare il nostro "sogno"....
> Finche'...io mi sono resa conto che lui stava facendo il furbo e l'ho messo sotto pressione apposta e....boum! avevo ragione! Erano tutte palle un'altra volta, la terza...ma per fortuna ultima! Sono stata una cretina, un'ingenua, una persona senza cervello...ok ... e ora?? come faccio a ricostruire la mia vita??


 
Inizia a comportarti con onestà, e vedrai che le cose andranno da sè.
Ora che hai capito la lezione, starai lontana dai furbi.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

comunque a tutte le donne dico di stare attente...quando si e' fuori e' facile dire, ma cosa ti aspettavi da uno cosi'! Ma credetimi, ci sono uomini che sono dei bastardi travestiti da Principe Azzurro...e non e' cosi' facile riconosceli. Sopratt se sei una persona come me, che non giudica e da' mille possibilita'...si mille possibilita' per farmi prendere x il culo, ora l'ho capito!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

e la cosa che mi fa + male e' pensare che tutti questi uomini magari la faranno sempre franca...! per questo mi chiamo "vendetta"....perche' anche se non ne sono capace, sarebbe da vendicarsi. Perche' lui sono sicura che anche questa volta ne verra' fuori "pulito".


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> e la cosa che mi fa + male e' pensare che tutti questi uomini magari la faranno sempre franca...! per questo mi chiamo "vendetta"....perche' anche se non ne sono capace, sarebbe da vendicarsi. Perche' lui sono sicura che anche questa volta ne verra' fuori "pulito".


 Ok, ma non dovresti coinvolgere e far soffrire altri che non c'entrano, nella tua vendetta.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

infatti non faro' niente...ma se permetti non mi pare giusto che lui abbia fatto una cosa del genere senza pagarne le conseguenze. Io dei passi avanti li avevo fatti per lui senza tener conto di cosa ho dentro...quello non credo passera' mai. Ma non tanto x aver perso lui,visto che a questo punto ho capito chi era. Ma per quello che ha fatto e come lo ha fatto. Poteva dirmi sinceramente. Guarda, non me la sento, non ti amo abbastanza, tengo di + alla mia famiglia. Ma non e'cosi'. Si tiene la fam x comodita' e tanto sa' che essendo pure un bell'uomo che ci sa fare (e ne so' qualcosa) trovera' presto un'altra cretina a cui raccont che e' in crisi con la moglie e cosi' via...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

SuperHorn....


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> infatti non faro' niente...*ma se permetti non mi pare giusto che lui abbia fatto una cosa del genere senza pagarne le conseguenze*. Io dei passi avanti li avevo fatti per lui senza tener conto di cosa ho dentro...quello non credo passera' mai. Ma non tanto x aver perso lui,visto che a questo punto ho capito chi era. Ma per quello che ha fatto e come lo ha fatto. Poteva dirmi sinceramente. Guarda, non me la sento, non ti amo abbastanza, tengo di + alla mia famiglia. Ma non e'cosi'. Si tiene la fam x comodita' e tanto sa' che essendo pure un bell'uomo che ci sa fare (e ne so' qualcosa) trovera' presto un'altra cretina a cui raccont che e' in crisi con la moglie e cosi' via...


 Ok, ma non coinvolgere la moglie che davvero non solo non c'entra niente, ma è vittima più di te di questo omicchio.


----------



## Ingenua (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> e la cosa che mi fa + male e' pensare che tutti questi uomini magari la faranno sempre franca...! per questo mi chiamo "vendetta"....perche' anche se non ne sono capace, sarebbe da vendicarsi. Perche' lui sono sicura che anche questa volta ne verra' fuori "pulito".


No Vendetta, non c siamo! io sono stata oggetto di una vendetta, sono stata gentilmente informata del bel paio di corna che avevo proprio dal marito dell'amante del mio compagno ed ho capito con il tempo che lui lo ha fatto solo x vendicarsi e nn perchè pensava fosse giusto che anche io sapessi (come mi ha dato a credere inizialmente). Ti assicuro che è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare...violenza gratuita, per come sono di carattere è stato come sparare sulla croce rossa. NON FARLO MAI, farai solo soffrire a morte altre persone! Tu il tuo star male te lo sei cercato e voluto (scusa la brutalità) ma gli altri che colpe hanno? devi solo guardare a come ti sei comportata tu. E poi vendetta chiama vendetta...non sarà mai finita...


----------



## Ingenua (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> infatti non faro' niente...ma se permetti *non mi pare giusto che lui abbia fatto una cosa del genere senza pagarne le conseguenze.* Io dei passi avanti li avevo fatti per lui senza tener conto di cosa ho dentro...quello non credo passera' mai. Ma non tanto x aver perso lui,visto che a questo punto ho capito chi era. Ma per quello che ha fatto e come lo ha fatto. Poteva dirmi sinceramente. Guarda, non me la sento, non ti amo abbastanza, tengo di + alla mia famiglia. Ma non e'cosi'. Si tiene la fam x comodita' e tanto sa' che essendo pure un bell'uomo che ci sa fare (e ne so' qualcosa) trovera' presto un'altra cretina a cui raccont che e' in crisi con la moglie e cosi' via...


Appunto... è esattamente quello che ha pensato l'infame che mi ha informata dell'accaduto. Scusa ma non sei sulla buona strada


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

ok grazie x il consiglio. hai ragione. Meglio un taglio netto...ma pensate a me, a quando magari lo incontrero' per strada tranq e beato con la mogliettina che non sa'... (perche' abita pure dalle mie parti). Mentre mio marito qualcosa sa'...ma non entro nei dettagli! Discorso chiuso. Devo solo ricominciare a vivere...ma e' dura e sto' malissimo


----------



## Ingenua (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ok grazie x il consiglio. hai ragione. Meglio un taglio netto...ma pensate a me, a quando magari lo incontrero' per strada tranq e beato con la mogliettina che non sa'... (perche' abita pure dalle mie parti). Mentre mio marito qualcosa sa'...ma non entro nei dettagli! Discorso chiuso. Devo solo ricominciare a vivere...ma e' dura e sto' malissimo


 
Posso chederti una cosa? stai male per quello che hai fatto a te stessa, per quello che hai fatto a tuo marito e alla tua famiglia o per come ti ha "usata" lui?


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ok grazie x il consiglio. hai ragione. Meglio un taglio netto...ma pensate a me, a quando magari lo incontrero' per strada tranq e beato *con la mogliettina* che non sa'... (perche' abita pure dalle mie parti). Mentre mio marito qualcosa sa'...ma non entro nei dettagli! Discorso chiuso. Devo solo ricominciare a vivere...ma e' dura e sto' malissimo


pensa al maritino stronzo invece di pensare alla moglie


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

sto' male per tutto! E sopratt di essermi comportata di M per un farabbutto cosi'


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> sto' male per tutto! E sopratt di essermi comportata di M per un farabbutto cosi'


errare humanum est


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> errare humanum est


perseverare ad ovest


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> sto' male per tutto! E sopratt di essermi comportata di M per un farabbutto cosi'


 Guarda che capita più o meno a tutti, prima o poi... se non per il tuo motivo, per qualcos'altro. Non stare a menartela più di tanto, ti fa solo stare peggio. E' l'orgoglio che ti far star così, è normale.


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

*non ci sto dentro*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> perseverare ad ovest


.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> .


 
ma che scontrosa


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

effettivamente oggi mi sento scontrosetta


----------



## Ingenua (15 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perseverare ad ovest


mi sa che Vendetta ha perseverato anche a nord e sud!!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

scusa che vuol dire?


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

non e' assolutamente l'orgoglio...quello lo messo sotto i piedi ormai secoli fa! ti assicuro che e' altro, e' non capire la cattiveria di un comportam cosi' sleale!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> scusa che vuol dire?


poteva essere un garbato riferimento ai tuoi tradimenti recidivanti?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> non e' assolutamente l'orgoglio...quello lo messo sotto i piedi ormai secoli fa! ti assicuro che e' altro, *e' non capire la cattiveria di un comportam cosi' sleale*!


 Non c'è nulla da capire... concentrati su altro.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

i miei tradimenti si sono concentrati solo nel periodo di merda che attraversavo! Ho sbagliato, infatti poi mi sono innamorata subito, xche' io non sono fatta cosi'. Puo' capitare, mi e' capitato, ma IO NN SONO COSI'! Altrim non sarei finita in questa situazione di merda, avrei continuato a tenermi pure io la bella fam mentre mi scopazzo chi voglio in giro!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2009)

Ma infatti Vendetta tu devi ripartire di qui. Ricostruire te stessa, la tua dignità, sulla base di ciò che è giusto per te, per i tuoi valori.

Tutti sbagliamo, trovo stucchevole fare l'hit parade degli errori.

Quel che conta, dove si vede la differenza, e' tra chi narcisisticamente sta nella sua pauta esistenziale, e invece chi ammette di aver sbagliato, con se stessa in primis, e si tira su le maniche per cambiare.

Dovresti fare lo sforzo di non pensare a lui: non ne caveresti un ragno dal buco. Pensa invece  a te stessa, alla tua famiglia, a come puoi ancora ristrutturare il rapporto con tuo marito....ai tuoi figli, ai tuoi sogni.

Lui è un brutto sogno, un incubo. Mettilo nel dimenticatoio.

Auguri!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2009)

ops!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (15 Luglio 2009)

Grazie. E' quello che sto' cercando di fare. Anche perche' io non sono come lui. Ho fatto degli errori 5 anni fa e ora ne sto' pagando le conseguenze. Spero solo che non sia troppo tardi x rimediare e trovare di nuovo la persona che ero. Onesta, serena, felice, solare, fiduciosa nella gente e piena di voglia di vivere!


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Grazie. E' quello che sto' cercando di fare. Anche perche' io non sono come lui. Ho fatto degli errori 5 anni fa e ora ne sto' pagando le conseguenze. Spero solo che non sia troppo tardi x rimediare e trovare di nuovo la persona che ero. *Onesta, serena, felice, solare, fiduciosa nella gente e piena di voglia di vivere*!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Grazie. E' quello che sto' cercando di fare. Anche perche' io non sono come lui. Ho fatto degli errori 5 anni fa e ora ne sto' pagando le conseguenze. *Spero solo che non sia troppo tardi x rimediare e trovare di nuovo la persona che ero. Onesta, serena, felice, solare, fiduciosa nella gente e piena di voglia di vivere*!


Non è mai troppo tardi... però smetti di pensare alle cose di cui scrivevi prima.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Ciao a tutti...lui alla fine sta' recuperando con la moglie...pero' vuole anche me, dice che non puo' vivere senza il mio amore e si e' allontanato xche' il futuro non gli era chiaro, ero diventata troppo gelosa possessiva e ansiosa...eh certo... forse xche' non ce la facevo + a sostenere questa doppia vita? e poi...la moglie ormai gli faceva "schifo" (sue parole!!) e non provava + niente ed ora riprende come se niente fosse? mi ha addirittura raccontato che dopo essersela scopata (scusate ma...) lei gli ha detto "Bentornato". Ma che schifo! ma qui sono tutti impazziti?? il marito non ti caga per anni e lei sa' dire questo??? Boh io non ci capisco + niente. Di certo x me lui e' morto...ma io continuo a stare di merda. Devo farmi aiutare?? sto' impazzendo?? sto' male...tanto male ragazzi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...lui alla fine sta' recuperando con la moglie...pero' vuole anche me, dice che non puo' vivere senza il mio amore e si e' allontanato xche' il futuro non gli era chiaro, ero diventata troppo gelosa possessiva e ansiosa...eh certo... forse xche' non ce la facevo + a sostenere questa doppia vita? e poi...la moglie ormai gli faceva "schifo" (sue parole!!) e non provava + niente ed ora riprende come se niente fosse? mi ha addirittura raccontato che dopo essersela scopata (scusate ma...) lei gli ha detto "Bentornato". Ma che schifo! ma qui sono tutti impazziti?? il marito non ti caga per anni e lei sa' dire questo??? Boh io non ci capisco + niente. Di certo x me lui e' morto...ma io continuo a stare di merda. Devo farmi aiutare?? sto' impazzendo?? sto' male...tanto male ragazzi...


 Ma tu continui a credere a tutte le fregnacce che ti racconta questo qui?


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...lui alla fine sta' recuperando con la moglie...pero' vuole anche me, dice che non puo' vivere senza il mio amore e si e' allontanato xche' il futuro non gli era chiaro, ero diventata troppo gelosa possessiva e ansiosa...eh certo... forse xche' non ce la facevo + a sostenere questa doppia vita? e poi...la moglie ormai gli faceva "schifo" (sue parole!!) e non provava + niente ed ora riprende come se niente fosse? mi ha addirittura raccontato che dopo essersela scopata (scusate ma...) lei gli ha detto "Bentornato". Ma che schifo! ma qui sono tutti impazziti?? il marito non ti caga per anni e lei sa' dire questo??? Boh io non ci capisco + niente. Di certo x me lui e' morto...ma io continuo a stare di merda. Devo farmi aiutare?? sto' impazzendo?? sto' male...tanto male ragazzi...


Non lo stare ad ascoltare. Non rispondere a telefonate, mail....ignoralo.
La prossima volta che ti sceglie come confidente, mandalo a cagare.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

no certo che non ci credo. Per me e' chiusa la storia. Ma sto' male dentro comunque...


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> no certo che non ci credo. Per me e' chiusa la storia. Ma sto' male dentro comunque...


Resisti. Ti passerà.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Ciao Iris2,
figurati che lui voleva tenermi come "amante", dopo tutto quello che c'e' stato, dopo che stavo x mandare all'aria la mia vita per lui...ma chi e'?? altro che dottor Jekill e Mr. Hyde!


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao Iris2,
> figurati che lui voleva tenermi come "amante", dopo tutto quello che c'e' stato, dopo che stavo x mandare all'aria la mia vita per lui...ma chi e'?? altro che dottor Jekill e Mr. Hyde!


no...è un banalissimo e comunissimo pezzo di m.....
Se ne trovano parecchi in giro, basta stare attenti a dove si mettono i piedi.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

...per lei provo solo del bene, mentre tutto l'amore e' x te, credimi... 

ma credo a cosa?? e' 3 anni che mi prende x il culo! 
Sono stanca ragazzi, io comunque voglio recuperare la mia vita. Cerco di resistere fino a Settembre, altrim chiedero' aiuto ad uno specialista. per me e' una cosa seria, ho due bimbi e non posso lasciarmi andare. Un marito con il quale devo capire se si puo' recuperare un matrimonio che ha avuto una grossa crepa...
e' dura...ma guarda te in che guaio mi sono andata a mettere...!!


----------



## Ingenua (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...lui alla fine sta' recuperando con la moglie...pero' vuole anche me, dice che non puo' vivere senza il mio amore e si e' allontanato xche' il futuro non gli era chiaro, ero diventata troppo gelosa possessiva e ansiosa...eh certo... forse xche' non ce la facevo + a sostenere questa doppia vita? e poi...la moglie ormai gli faceva "schifo" (sue parole!!) e non provava + niente ed ora riprende come se niente fosse? mi ha addirittura raccontato che dopo essersela scopata (scusate ma...) lei gli ha detto "Bentornato". Ma che schifo! ma qui sono tutti impazziti?? il marito non ti caga per anni e lei sa' dire questo??? Boh io non ci capisco + niente. Di certo x me lui e' morto...ma io continuo a stare di merda. Devo farmi aiutare?? sto' impazzendo?? sto' male...tanto male ragazzi...



Beh! Vendetta, che domande! cosa dovebbe dire la moglie? Lei lo ha sposato ed è logico che sia contenta che lui tenti l riavvicinamento! Dimentichi che l'amante sei tu e no lei! dimentichi che chi ha tutti i diritti di arrabbiarsi è lei e non di certo tu! Dimentichi anche che tu senti solo una delle due campane e forse se l'ha sposato qualche sentimento lo prova anche lei per questo pezzo di m...Prova a metterti un attimo nei suoi anni (anche se è insoportabile l'idea) e rifletti su cosa avresti fatto tu. Scusa se sono stata un pò dura ma i fanno imbestialire quelle come te...
Tu soffri ma come ti hanno già detto te la sei ampiamente cercata, a lei forse è piombata addosso come una colata di cemento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ...per lei provo solo del bene, mentre tutto l'amore e' x te, credimi...
> 
> ma credo a cosa?? e' 3 anni che mi prende x il culo!
> Sono stanca ragazzi, io comunque voglio recuperare la mia vita. Cerco di resistere fino a Settembre, altrim chiedero' aiuto ad uno specialista. per me e' una cosa seria, ho due bimbi e non posso lasciarmi andare. Un marito con il quale devo capire se si puo' recuperare un matrimonio che ha avuto una grossa crepa...
> e' dura...ma guarda te in che guaio mi sono andata a mettere...!!


 Comincia a contattare uno specialista adesso ...mica sono senza pazienti.
Chiedi al medico di base e al consultorio.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

si ingenua, lo so' che io sono la stronza che si e' innamorata di suo marito. Ma sappi che lui tanto non la ama e si sta' riavvicinando x comodo xche' presto trovera' un'altra con la quale tradirla...io pensavo di essere riuscita a "cambiarlo", nel senso che mi diceva che con me aveva provato x la prima volta l'amore...ed era x questo che tradiva la moglie prima. Boh! quante fregnacce...! Lo so', ho sbagliato tutto...per questo mi sento una merda


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Ciao Persa...si penso chiamero' il consultorio di zona...ma sono vicine le vacanze...intanto mi informo, che e' meglio!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> si ingenua, lo so' che io sono la stronza che si e' innamorata di suo marito. Ma sappi che lui tanto non la ama e si sta' riavvicinando x comodo xche' presto trovera' un'altra con la quale tradirla...io pensavo di essere riuscita a "cambiarlo", nel senso che mi diceva che con me aveva provato x la prima volta l'amore...ed era x questo che tradiva la moglie prima. Boh! quante fregnacce...! Lo so', ho sbagliato tutto...per questo mi sento una merda


scusa ma tuo marito lo tieni per le palle in attesa di vedere cosa farà il tuo amante? parli male di lui ma a me tu non sembri molto meglio...


----------



## Kid (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio,tu hai capito come sono!
> hO tradito solo 3 volte


PLONK!!!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma tuo marito lo tieni per le palle in attesa di vedere cosa farà il tuo amante? parli male di lui ma a me tu non sembri molto meglio...


io non sono in attesa di niente, hai capito male. Con quello ho chiuso e non sono disposta piu' a fare il "doppio gioco". Mio marito sa' della nostra crisi, sa' che io ero persa x un altro, sa' dei nostri problemi e sa' che stiamo cercando cosa e' rimasto del nostro matrimonio...sa' anche che voglio andare da uno specialista...(mentre la moglie di quello sa' solo che lui ha avuto una sua "crisi personale" x cui si era allontanato,ma nulla di + Certo che ci ha messo 3 secondi a recuperare lui!)


----------



## Ingenua (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> si ingenua, lo so' che io sono la stronza che si e' innamorata di suo marito. Ma sappi che lui tanto non la ama e si sta' riavvicinando x comodo xche' presto trovera' un'altra con la quale tradirla...io pensavo di essere riuscita a "cambiarlo", nel senso che mi diceva che con me aveva provato x la prima volta l'amore...ed era x questo che tradiva la moglie prima. Boh! quante fregnacce...! Lo so', ho sbagliato tutto...per questo mi sento una merda


Se è per questo non ama nemmeno te ma crede te ne sia già accorta... comunque io non mi peoccupo di lui ma della moglie, se tu solo sapessi cosa si prova a subire quello che hai fatto a lei... e poi chissà perchè pensate tutte di cambiarli questi uomini! tutte le volte sento la stessa cosa "con te è amore, con lui non riesco più nemmeno a parlare, ah! se non fossi sposato!, tu mi fai impazzire, ecc...ecc...ecc... solito copione che sto imparando a conoscere a memoria... che tristezza, tutte uguali anche le donne...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> si ingenua, lo so' che io sono la stronza che si e' innamorata di suo marito. Ma sappi che lui tanto non la ama e si sta' riavvicinando x comodo xche' presto trovera' un'altra con la quale tradirla...io pensavo di essere riuscita a "cambiarlo", nel senso che mi diceva che con me aveva provato x la prima volta l'amore...ed era x questo che tradiva la moglie prima. Boh! quante fregnacce...! Lo so', ho sbagliato tutto...per questo mi sento una merda


 parti da qui: se sono state tutte 'fregnacce', come puoi essere certa che non la ami?
Di un amore squilibrato e non buono, dato che da sempre la tradisce, ma la ama se sta con lei.
E anche se a te ha detto di no... ricordati che erano solo 'fregnacce'.


CONSIGLIO PRATICO: cambianumero di tel (fingi di averlo perso); cambia indirizzo di msn e di posta e cancella i precedenti; trova un consulente per te e trovane uno per te e tuo marito... potrà aiutarvi nel difficile, eventuale percorso di ricostruzione; rifiutati di parlare con lui di cosa fa, solo o con sua moglie: non sei la sua confidente!!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> PLONK!!!





ingenua ha detto:


> Se è per questo non ama nemmeno te ma crede te ne sia già accorta... comunque io non mi peoccupo di lui ma della moglie, se tu solo sapessi cosa si prova a subire quello che hai fatto a lei... e poi chissà perchè pensate tutte di cambiarli questi uomini! tutte le volte sento la stessa cosa "con te è amore, con lui non riesco più nemmeno a parlare, ah! se non fossi sposato!, tu mi fai impazzire, ecc...ecc...ecc... solito copione che sto imparando a conoscere a memoria... che tristezza, tutte uguali anche le donne...


Si e' vero...che tristezza! per questo io comunque voglio andare da uno specialista, voglio una possibilita' di "riscatto di me stessa".


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> parti da qui: se sono state tutte 'fregnacce', come puoi essere certa che non la ami?
> Di un amore squilibrato e non buono, dato che da sempre la tradisce, ma la ama se sta con lei.
> E anche se a te ha detto di no... ricordati che erano solo 'fregnacce'.
> 
> ...


 
Grazie dei consigli...si anche io penso che la ami, se questo puo' essere considerato "amore"...


----------



## Kid (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Si e' vero...che tristezza! per questo io comunque voglio andare da uno specialista, voglio una possibilita' di "riscatto di me stessa".



Guarda, io ti ho quotata solo per quel "solo".... io ho tradito cinque volte più o meno, ma lungi da me il considerarmi meno stronzo di uno che ha tradito 7 o 8 volte. Tradire non può mai essere poco, nemmeno una volta.

Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, io ti ho quotata solo per quel "solo".... io ho tradito cinque volte più o meno, ma lungi da me il considerarmi meno stronzo di uno che ha tradito 7 o 8 volte. Tradire non può mai essere poco, nemmeno una volta.
> 
> Ciao


 Guarda che era con tre persone diverse non per tre volte.


----------



## Ingenua (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Si e' vero...che tristezza! per questo io comunque voglio andare da uno specialista, voglio una possibilita' di "riscatto di me stessa".



Brava! è ora di cambiare e ce la farai! fatti forza e non cedere alle tentazioni che sicuramente ci saranno...


----------



## Kid (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che era con tre persone diverse non per tre volte.





































Allora scusa ma ritratto, non sei giustificabile per niente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Se è per questo non ama nemmeno te ma crede te ne sia già accorta... comunque io non mi peoccupo di lui ma della moglie, se tu solo sapessi cosa si prova a subire quello che hai fatto a lei... e poi chissà perchè pensate tutte di cambiarli questi uomini! tutte le volte sento la stessa cosa "con te è amore, con lui non riesco più nemmeno a parlare, ah! se non fossi sposato!, tu mi fai impazzire, ecc...ecc...ecc... solito copione che sto imparando a conoscere a memoria... che tristezza, tutte uguali anche le donne...


Ma il tradimento ha la funzione di vacanza, di gioco, di spazio di fiaba all'interno di una vita "normale".
Come si potrebbe credere di vivere una bella fiaba se non si dicesse che è un'esperienza mai provata?!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, io ti ho quotata solo per quel "solo".... io ho tradito cinque volte più o meno, ma lungi da me il considerarmi meno stronzo di uno che ha tradito 7 o 8 volte. Tradire non può mai essere poco, nemmeno una volta.
> 
> Ciao


si ognuno e' libero di "quotare" la gente come vuole...io ho tradito in un momento molto "difficile" della mia vita, ero + giovane e non mi era mai capitato prima...mi era sembrata la via + "facile" x pensare ad altro in quel momento...ma come vedi la sto' pagando...e cara! Credimi. Sto' perdendo i capelli a ciocche, son sempre + magra e non dormo la notte...


----------



## Kid (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> si ognuno e' libero di "quotare" la gente come vuole...io ho tradito in un momento molto "difficile" della mia vita, ero + giovane e non mi era mai capitato prima...mi era sembrata la via + "facile" x pensare ad altro in quel momento...ma come vedi la sto' pagando...e cara! Credimi. Sto' perdendo i capelli a ciocche, son sempre + magra e non dormo la notte...



Anche per me ha funzionato per la linea... ho perso 3 chili da allora. E l'ho pagata, la sto tuttora pagando a distanza di un anno....


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Anche per me ha funzionato per la linea... ho perso 3 chili da allora. E l'ho pagata, la sto tuttora pagando a distanza di un anno....


Peccato che io non ne avevo bisogno visto che gia' sono abbastanza magra...!! 
P.S. ma com'e' la tua storia?


----------



## Kid (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Peccato che io non ne avevo bisogno visto che gia' sono abbastanza magra...!!
> P.S. ma com'e' la tua storia?



Cerca i miei post, troverai descrizioni alquanto esaurienti....  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Cmq, ho tradito mia moglie (con figlio di 2 anni) con una mia collega di lavoro. Credevo davvero di essermene innamorato, non sapevo più dove sbattere la testa. Ero davvero disperato. Poi quando ho cominciato a vedere che stavo perdendo mia moglie, ho capito (molto lentamente...) che era lei che contava per me. E ho confesato tutto... quello è stato il momento più difficile, ma non riuscivo a tenermelo dentro, mi stava logorando.

Super riassunto eh... un anno di menate, chiedilo ai miei soci qui se non ci credi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Peccato che io non ne avevo bisogno visto che gia' sono abbastanza magra...!!
> P.S. *ma com'e' la tua storia*?


















































Scusa ...ma quelli di Kid sono tra i thread più lunghi del forum.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cerca i miei post, troverai descrizioni alquanto esaurienti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Avresti potuto essere così sintetico anche in passato, eh...


----------



## Kid (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avresti potuto essere così sintetico anche in passato, eh...



Vi vedevo poco indaffarati...


----------



## Kid (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa ...ma quelli di Kid sono tra i thread più lunghi del forum.



l'ho avvisata....


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> l'ho avvisata....


cerchero'...ma entro ed esco mentre lavoro e non sempre posso...
comunque tu almeno hai confessato (anche io in parte diciamo...) e ti sei accorto in tempo...lui invece e' tornato dalla moglie ma solo x comodo da quel che dice e vorrebbe continuare a tenersi me'! 
Per quanto mi riguarda me, mi aveva talmente tirata dentro a questa storia, che ormai ero convinta che il mio matrimonio fosse finito...ma ora sono confusa. Era tutta una menzogna...quindi io non sono + sicura di niente a questo punto!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

p.s. poi tu quando hai deciso hai deciso! lui comunque ha recuperato con la moglie ma vorrebbe tenersi la sottoscritta che, da quel che dice, e' quella che ama davvero (ma meglio lasciare le cose cosi', chi glielo fa fare, sai che casini a separarsi! meglio tenersi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca no?)


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

parli sempre del marito di un altra donna, ma quando comincerai a pensare al tuo?


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> parli sempre del marito di un altra donna, ma quando comincerai a pensare al tuo?


si e' vero, sara' meglio! Ma e' dura dopo tutto quello che e' successo in questi anni ....


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

Veronika, questa te la quoto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

ho avvisato un marito a caso che vado con sua moglie
anche se non e' vero
oh mi annoiavo e nn sapevo che cazzo fare


----------



## Old Black Mamba (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Arriviamo + volte ad allontanarci dai rispettivi moglie e mariti, cercando di "progettare di lasciare tutto" x stare insieme...ma lui x la terza volta...scappa! Lasciandomi a pezzi...e non x salvare il matrimonio, visto che lui la moglie non la ama e la tradira' come fa da sempre.
> .


*Posso una domanda? Libera di rispondere. Ma tu lasci un marito in base alle decisioni di un tizio che come biglietto da visita si presenta come " ho moglie ma tradisco?". Sei stanca di tuo marito? Vai via di casa. Non hai il coraggio di lasciarlo? Non ti lamentare. La vita è molto semplice mia cara, i mali sono altri.*


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Ragazzi! allora, io non sono meno colpevole x quello che ho fatto. Sono venuta qui xche' comunque sto' soffrendo in quanto ho sbagliato ma non sono una disonesta fino a questo punto. Ho mandato in crisi del tutto un matrimonio x credere in un amore che invece non esisteva...soffro in modo serio, non e' un gioco. Poi non lamentiamoci quando qualcuno che chiede sinceramente aiuto finisce male ragazzi! Non si scherza con queste cose...


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Posso una domanda? Libera di rispondere. Ma tu lasci un marito in base alle decisioni di un tizio che come biglietto da visita si presenta come " ho moglie ma tradisco?". Sei stanca di tuo marito? Vai via di casa. Non hai il coraggio di lasciarlo? Non ti lamentare. La vita è molto semplice mia cara, i mali sono altri.*


 straquotato


----------



## Old Black Mamba (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> straquotato

















*E' la prima volta che mi succede... wow!!! Che brivido *


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Ragazzi! allora, io non sono meno colpevole x quello che ho fatto. Sono venuta qui xche' comunque sto' soffrendo in quanto ho sbagliato ma non sono una disonesta fino a questo punto. Ho mandato in crisi del tutto un matrimonio x credere in un amore che invece non esisteva...soffro in modo serio, non e' un gioco. Poi non lamentiamoci quando qualcuno che chiede sinceramente aiuto finisce male ragazzi! Non si scherza con queste cose...


 io finora avevo capito che soffri per quello che hai fatto a tuo marito ma ho il sentore che invece soffri perche' la storia con il tipo non e' decollata... Per chi soffri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Posso una domanda? Libera di rispondere. Ma tu lasci un marito in base alle decisioni di un tizio che come biglietto da visita si presenta come " ho moglie ma tradisco?". Sei stanca di tuo marito? Vai via di casa. Non hai il coraggio di lasciarlo? Non ti lamentare. La vita è molto semplice mia cara, i mali sono altri.*


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Posso una domanda? Libera di rispondere. Ma tu lasci un marito in base alle decisioni di un tizio che come biglietto da visita si presenta come " ho moglie ma tradisco?". Sei stanca di tuo marito? Vai via di casa. Non hai il coraggio di lasciarlo? Non ti lamentare. La vita è molto semplice mia cara, i mali sono altri.*


Io non lascio nessuno in base a niente! aLLORA, c'e' stata una crisi tremenda, ho fatto una cazzata tradendo e poi incontrando un farabutto che si e' approfittato del fatto che fossi vulnerabile x farmi credere cose non vere. Ho sbagliato, sono una merda. Ma ora sto' male e devo fare qualcosa x riprendermi e capire...ho due bimbi e un marito che non merito, ma che non so' xche' mi ama ancora. Devo capire se c'e'una speranza che torni qualcosa, dopo questo "offuscamento" dalla realta'. E' difficile da spiegare in poche righe, la storia poi e' + lunga e complicata di quanto si pensi.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Posso una domanda? Libera di rispondere. Ma tu lasci un marito in base alle decisioni di un tizio che come biglietto da visita si presenta come " ho moglie ma tradisco?". Sei stanca di tuo marito? Vai via di casa. Non hai il coraggio di lasciarlo? Non ti lamentare. La vita è molto semplice mia cara, i mali sono altri.*





Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Io non lascio nessuno in base a niente! aLLORA, c'e' stata una crisi tremenda, ho fatto una cazzata tradendo e poi incontrando un farabutto che si e' approfittato del fatto che fossi vulnerabile x farmi credere cose non vere. Ho sbagliato, sono una merda. Ma ora sto' male e devo fare qualcosa x riprendermi e capire...ho due bimbi e un marito che non merito, ma che non so' xche' mi ama ancora. Devo capire se c'e'una speranza che torni qualcosa, dopo questo "offuscamento" dalla realta'. E' difficile da spiegare in poche righe, la storia poi e' + lunga e complicata di quanto si pensi.


p.s. lo so' che i mali sono altri...nel periodo di crisi tra le altre cose, mi e' stata pure diagnostica una malattia cronica rara che ho chiaramente da allora...non credere che x me la vita sia cosi' facile


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> io finora avevo capito che soffri per quello che hai fatto a tuo marito ma ho il sentore che invece soffri perche' la storia con il tipo non e' decollata... Per chi soffri?


Soffro x quello che ho fatto a mio marito, ai miei bimbi, a me stessa...e soffro xche' ho fatto tutto questo x un farabutto. Se almeno fosse stato x un amore vero, avrebbe avuto un "minimo di senso".... ma e' difficile da spiegare, me ne rendo conto...!


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Soffro x quello che ho fatto a mio marito, ai miei bimbi, a me stessa...e soffro xche' ho fatto tutto questo x un farabutto. Se almeno fosse stato x un amore vero, avrebbe avuto un "minimo di senso".... ma e' difficile da spiegare, me ne rendo conto...!


 non so, scusa se mi permetto ma se questo avesse lasciato la moglie per te tu che avresti fatto?


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

Prova a vederla così: hai tradito e hai quasi lasciato tuo marito e la tua famiglia a causa di una grave crisi matrimoniale/personale.
Se rigiri la visione (che era: sono in crisi con mio marito perchè ho tradito) hai una domanda nuova: cosa puoi fare per non tradire più, nè avere altre crisi coniugali, nè altro? 
Come risolvi la crisi personale e/o matrimoniale?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Soffro x quello che ho fatto a mio marito, ai miei bimbi, a me stessa...*e soffro xche' ho fatto tutto questo x un farabutto.* Se almeno fosse stato x un amore vero, avrebbe avuto un "minimo di senso".... ma e' difficile da spiegare, me ne rendo conto...!


Dicendo così tu dimostri che  non sei affatto pentita del tradimento.
No no.
A te rode  solo che sia stato un farabutto e non ti abbia amato come volevi.
Dovresti ,per iniziare, non contare palle a te stessa se vuoi riprendere un cammino dignitoso.
Hai provato e ti è andata male.
E' inutile piangersi addosso.
Mettiti di buona lena per recuperare il tuo matrimonio e smettila di piagnuccolare sul latte versato (e a quanto ti piaceva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dicendo così tu dimostri che non sei affatto pentita del tradimento.
> No no.
> A te rode solo che sia stato un farabutto e non ti abbia amato come volevi.
> Dovresti ,per iniziare, non contare palle a te stessa se vuoi riprendere un cammino dignitoso.
> ...


 traduco:
Dicendo cosi' dimostri che sei ancora confusa, ti chiedi cosa avresti fatto se il suo fosse stato vero amore.
dovresti prenderti del tempo e riflettere su cosa vuoi e se davvero vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio perche' ami tuo marito o perche' ti sembra l' unca soluzione accettabile.
Non pensare a quello che e' stato


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> traduco:
> Dicendo cosi' dimostri che sei ancora confusa, ti chiedi cosa avresti fatto se il suo fosse stato vero amore.
> dovresti prenderti del tempo e riflettere su cosa vuoi e se davvero vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio perche' ami tuo marito o perche' ti sembra l' unca soluzione accettabile.
> Non pensare a quello che e' stato



non sapevo di avere bisogno di essere tradotta!


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non so, scusa se mi permetto ma se questo avesse lasciato la moglie per te tu che avresti fatto?


 
se fosse stato amore vero e avessimo capito che la storia era seria, mi sarei presa le mie responsabilita'. Se due hanno una storia x cosi' tanto tempo, ad un certo punto devono farlo. O si lasciano o non e' giusto continuare a tradire, bisogna prendere una decisione. Lui l'ha presa. Ha detto che non era + sicuro del futuro e che la scelta + facile era rimanere a casa con la famiglia x non stravolgersi la vita. Questo e' quanto! ma questo dopo un altro anno e mezzo dicendo esattamente il contrario. Boh!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

Palla lunga e pedalare, Vendetta. Non conta a mio avviso molto perché si rimette in piedi un matrimonio (all'inizio almeno), ma provarci è già meritorio!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> se fosse stato amore vero e avessimo capito che la storia era seria, mi sarei presa le mie responsabilita'. Se due hanno una storia x cosi' tanto tempo, ad un certo punto devono farlo. O si lasciano o non e' giusto continuare a tradire, bisogna prendere una decisione. Lui l'ha presa. Ha detto che non era + sicuro del futuro e che la scelta + facile era rimanere a casa con la famiglia x non stravolgersi la vita. Questo e' quanto! ma questo dopo un altro anno e mezzo dicendo esattamente il contrario. Boh!



beh, no, la decisione l'aveva già presa (lui) anni fa, tu ti sei voluta illudere.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> traduco:
> Dicendo cosi' dimostri che sei ancora confusa, ti chiedi cosa avresti fatto se il suo fosse stato vero amore.
> dovresti prenderti del tempo e riflettere su cosa vuoi e se davvero vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio perche' ami tuo marito o perche' ti sembra l' unca soluzione accettabile.
> Non pensare a quello che e' stato


 
E' quello che voglio fare, ma sto' ancora troppo male x riuscire a capire...prima deve passare questa ferita x essere + "lucida" e capire a quel punto i miei sentimenti verso il papa' dei miei bimbi.


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Palla lunga e pedalare, Vendetta. Non conta a mio avviso molto perché si rimette in piedi un matrimonio (all'inizio almeno), ma provarci è già meritorio!


P.S.Ma guarda che lui non ha intenzione di fare il bravo, lui la tradira' ancora, come ha sempre fatto. 
Io invece non voglio + fare gli stessi errori. O recupero veramente o devo scegliere!
Infatti voleva comunq tenermi come amante!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> *P.S.Ma guarda che lui non ha intenzione di fare il bravo, lui la tradira' ancora, come ha sempre fatto. *
> Io invece non voglio + fare gli stessi errori. O recupero veramente o devo scegliere!


motivo in più per non pensarci no?


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> se fosse stato amore vero e avessimo capito che la storia era seria, mi sarei presa le mie responsabilita'. Se due hanno una storia x cosi' tanto tempo, ad un certo punto devono farlo. O si lasciano o non e' giusto continuare a tradire, bisogna prendere una decisione. Lui l'ha presa. Ha detto che non era + sicuro del futuro e che la scelta + facile era rimanere a casa con la famiglia x non stravolgersi la vita. Questo e' quanto! ma questo dopo un altro anno e mezzo dicendo esattamente il contrario. Boh!


 E' questo il punto, tu non hai scelto tuo marito ma e' una cosa imposta dall' altro. Non si puo' recuperare un matrimonio che non vuoi, ci credo che ti chiedi come mai tuo marito ti ama ancora, forse perche e' convinto che lui sia la tua scelta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

il marito sembra quasi un ripiego
come a dire piuttosto che niente meglio piuttosto......


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sapevo di avere bisogno di essere tradotta!


 pero' alla mia traduzione ha risposto.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> pero' alla mia traduzione ha risposto.....


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il marito sembra quasi un ripiego
> come a dire piuttosto che niente meglio piuttosto......


non lo e' assolutamente...lui sa' della nostra crisi e sa' che dobbiamo riprovarci piano piano x il bene soprattutto dei bimbi. Certo che se col tempo mi dovessi accorgere che non funziona, dovro'prend una decisione definitiva.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Ingenua (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento ha la funzione di vacanza, di gioco, di spazio di fiaba all'interno di una vita "normale".
> Come si potrebbe credere di vivere una bella fiaba se non si dicesse che è un'esperienza mai provata?!


Scusa il francesismo ma...soo tutte cag.te!!!!la fiaba, la vacanza, ecc...ma stiamo schrzando qua si gioca con i sentimenti delle persone! se si ha bisogno di vivere una fiaba si fa altro! se voglio la vacanza vado alle Maldive! o sbaglio?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> P.S.Ma guarda che lui non ha intenzione di fare il bravo, lui la tradira' ancora, come ha sempre fatto.
> Io invece non voglio + fare gli stessi errori. O recupero veramente o devo scegliere!
> Infatti voleva comunq tenermi come amante!


Continui a dire che stai davvero male, ma non ti dai intesa che il tuo star male continui a farlo dipendere dalle scelte che ha fatto l'altro, dal suo rifiuto nei tuoi confronti.

Continui a menarla sulla moglie dell'altro, ma non vuoi vedere che è la stessa posizione che stai facendo assumere a tuo marito (e non venir a dire che lui vuol ancora tradire e tu no...questo lo dirà il tempo).

Continui a non voler vedere quanto sei stata stronza tu (se non a parole) che eri pronta a lasciar tutto marito figli famiglia ma dici è l'altro quello che non ha mantenuto le promesse...

Finchè continui ad assolverti perchè ora sembri fulminata sulla via di damasco, non affronterai mai davvero i motivi del tuo disagio, che son dentro di te e probabilmente al tuo matrimonio, non nelle mani dell'altro (che se te l'ha tirata così tanto in lungo è perchè TU hai voluto crederci...per quanto bene te l'abbia condita, non ti ha costretta nessuno)

Quando riuscirai ad esser onesta con te stessa, forse inizierai davvero a rislair la china...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Io non lascio nessuno in base a niente! aLLORA, c'e' stata una crisi tremenda, ho fatto una cazzata tradendo e poi incontrando un farabutto che si e' approfittato del fatto che fossi vulnerabile x farmi credere cose non vere. Ho sbagliato, sono una merda. Ma ora sto' male e devo fare qualcosa x riprendermi e capire...ho due bimbi e un marito che non merito, ma che non so' xche' mi ama ancora. Devo capire se c'e'una speranza che torni qualcosa, dopo questo "offuscamento" dalla realta'. E' difficile da spiegare in poche righe, la storia poi e' + lunga e complicata di quanto si pensi.


*Ascolta donna, io detesto generalizzare, ma spesso i comportamenti umani rientrano in insiemi finiti specifici. Tu non hai l'età e l'inesperienza ( matrimonio e due figli) per vittimizzarti e nasconderti dietro ad un "darsi addosso". Siamo tutti peccatori, c'è chi pecca di più e chi pecca meno, ma le colpe ce le abbiamo tutti. Quando sei stata con il tizio eri consenziente e quindi ci sei stata perchè ti è piaciuto. Punto. Ora hai capito che il mondo è pieno di serpenti e ti conviene tenerti quello che hai. Lavora sul tuo matrimonio, e ricordati che il caro Oscar diceva che "Ogni santo ha un passato, mentre ogni peccatore ha un futuro ". Se poi scrivi altri post dove affermi che se lui lasciasse la moglie, tu lasci tuo marito allora gioia mia fai la gnorri per comodità *


----------



## Old veronika (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Continui a dire che stai davvero male, ma non ti dai intesa che il tuo star male continui a farlo dipendere dalle scelte che ha fatto l'altro, dal suo rifiuto nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> Continui a menarla sulla moglie dell'altro, ma non vuoi vedere che è la stessa posizione che stai facendo assumere a tuo marito (e non venir a dire che lui vuol ancora tradire e tu no...questo lo dirà il tempo).
> 
> ...


 come lasciare i figli ? tipo pacco postale?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Scusa il francesismo ma...soo tutte cag.te!!!!la fiaba, la vacanza, ecc...ma stiamo schrzando qua si gioca con i sentimenti delle persone! se si ha bisogno di vivere una fiaba si fa altro! se voglio la vacanza vado alle Maldive! o sbaglio?





Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Ascolta donna, io detesto generalizzare, ma spesso i comportamenti umani rientrano in insiemi finiti specifici. Tu non hai l'età e l'inesperienza ( matrimonio e due figli) per vittimizzarti e nasconderti dietro ad un "darsi addosso". Siamo tutti peccatori, c'è chi pecca di più e chi pecca meno, ma le colpe ce le abbiamo tutti. Quando sei stata con il tizio eri consenziente e quindi ci sei stata perchè ti è piaciuto. Punto. Ora hai capito che il mondo è pieno di serpenti e ti conviene tenerti quello che hai. Lavora sul tuo matrimonio, e ricordati che il caro Oscar diceva che "Ogni santo ha un passato, mentre ogni peccatore ha un futuro ". Se poi scrivi altri post dove affermi che se lui lasciasse la moglie, tu lasci tuo marito allora gioia mia fai la gnorri per comodità *


quoto il rettile
uuuuluuuulaandoooo

ingenua siamo 2 anime gemelle 
sposami
in viaggio di nozze ti porto ad Amsterdam per un tour dei sexi shops
così risolviamo il problema del bigolo


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

*Perchè? Mai successo?*



veronika ha detto:


> come lasciare i figli ? tipo pacco postale?


Intendila se vuoi...toglierli dal loro ambiente famigliare...se ti suona meglio (anche se non escluderei che persa per persa avrebbe potuto far anche quello...:condom


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il rettile
> uuuuluuuulaandoooo
> 
> ingenua siamo 2 anime gemelle
> ...


Ricordatevi di far un fischio alla iena...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ricordatevi di far un fischio alla iena...


chi è iena?
non sapevo che ingenua fosse impegnata

mi sa che l'oroscopo del giorno dice:

AMORE: forse sarebbe il caso di farsi suora, qualunque soluzione pensiate di aver trovato sarà comunque quella sbagliata


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> chi è iena?
> non sapevo che ingenua fosse impegnata
> 
> mi sa che l'oroscopo del giorno dice:
> ...


Iena è...la nostra lettrice!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Scusa il francesismo ma...soo tutte cag.te!!!!la fiaba, la vacanza, ecc...ma stiamo schrzando qua si gioca con i sentimenti delle persone! se si ha bisogno di vivere una fiaba si fa altro! se voglio la vacanza vado alle Maldive! o sbaglio?


 Mica condivido.
Ma è il modo in cui la maggior parte dei traditori vive il tradimento: come un momento avulso dalla quotidianeità.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica condivido.
> Ma è il modo in cui la maggior parte dei traditori vive il tradimento: come un momento avulso dalla quotidianeità.


Già...visto che le maldive non son dietro l'angolo....si cerca un "paradiso tropicale" ...dietro l'angolo!


----------



## Old Black Mamba (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il rettile
> uuuuluuuulaandoooo



*Ora mi commuovo..hi,hi,hi...*.


----------



## Kid (22 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Continui a dire che stai davvero male, ma non ti dai intesa che il tuo star male continui a farlo dipendere dalle scelte che ha fatto l'altro, dal suo rifiuto nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> Continui a menarla sulla moglie dell'altro, ma non vuoi vedere che è la stessa posizione che stai facendo assumere a tuo marito (e non venir a dire che lui vuol ancora tradire e tu no...questo lo dirà il tempo).
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma devo quotare... non v'è traccia di tuo marito e tuo figlio nelle tue discussioni, sei ancora nel pieno della fase egoistica tipica del traditore. Non ne sei uscita ancora, la tua famiglia ancora non esiste nelle tue priorità. Fatti un esame di coscienza, so che è difficile....


----------

